# Portly, uh...Fat, uh...Big Guys' Thread



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

If you don't want to read a thread for us portly gentlemen, then go ahead back to the main forum screen and read the multiple theads about "fitted shirts", and "skinny jeans". 

Otherwise, here goes...

You should know this about me. I am a portly guy and have been since I stopped playing football after college. I have always worked out, and still do, strenuously, I might add. I consider what I eat before I eat it, and do take steps to eat a healthy diet, although I will also inhale a big red juicy steak now and again. I am just big. I have a big frame, with braod shoulders, big chest, big butt and big thighs, and I always have. Now that I am about to hit the age of 50, I am the owner of a big gut too. That part has been growing for the past 20 years. I am comfortable with who I am, and while I do continue to take steps to keep things under control, I am resigned to the fact that I will be a fat guy for the remainder of my life.
No problem...It's a fact.

So with a 56'' chest, and a 50'' waist, I turned to the "big guy's stores" decades ago and have had suits, shirts, sport coats, and dress slacks, made to measure for years. I have used quite a few MTM brands over the years including Joe Banks, Palm Beach, HS&M, Tallia, and Jack Victor, to name a few. Currently I find myself using Tom James quite a bit, which I like (in spite of the rather rough treatment TJ gets on many threads in this forum). Admittedly, I had to find the right "consultant" from TJ to get things right, and I do buy from their high end lines (Ventura, Sartoria, and H&S Bespoke), and, yes, there is a price premium for the at home or in the office service, but I am a busy guy, and I do appreciate them coming to me, and their service is second to none.

All that said, the purpose of this thread is to get a discussion going among those of us that are horizontally challenged, about what we wear, how we wear it, what issues of fit and style are particular to us, and what are good sources of clothes and accessories for us well-rounded fellows. Also what common info. is out there that is just plain wrong. Things like fat guys should not cuff their pants, or wear hats, are just silly notions. I do both, and both add to my look in a very positive way. I even occasionally tie a bowtie around my 20" neck, and it sits proudly under my double chin in a very Churchillian way. 

Clearly I am a clothes hound. I love fine cloth and classic styles, but it is also nice to be able to purchase more casual clothes and accessories off the rack. So here are some questions and thoughts:

Casual Cotton Trousers: I like Savane with pleats and cuffs. What other suggestions are there?

Jeans: Levi 501's relaxed fit. Have not found a good brand of dressier jeans that fit; any ideas?

Sport Shirts: Joe Banks has some, as do Paul Frederick, and RL/Polo, but I have not found a really good selection, so I usually have these made by TJ.

Knit Shirts: RL/Polo has lots of solid colors in 3XB, but watch the horizontal stripes and bright colors, fellas. I also like Axis, Cutter& Buck.

Belts: Trafalger, I have also had a few special made by AE to match my AE shoes. I ordered the AE belts through TJ, though, and probably paid a big mark up. Has anyone found a way to order custom (Big) sized belts directly from AE on line? Any other suggestion for belts?

Long Ties: Extra long ties from PF, also Trafalger, JB and some made to order from TJ (ouch expensive). Any other ideas?

Wide Shoes: Mainly AE, some from J&M.

Casual Coats: Claiborne

Over Coats: Made to measure from Cardinal of Canada.

Scarves: Anybody found a source of extra long cashmere scarves?

PJ's and Robes: Rochester Clothing's (on-line) own brand.

Underwear: Big selection at Rochester Clothing (on line).

Beachwear: RL/Polo, Tommy Bahama.

Best On-line stores for Big Guys: Dann On-line, Rochestor Clothing, Westport, PF (shirts), JB (shirts).

Best brick and mortor Big Guys store: Austins (Timonium, MD and Fairfax, VA)

Calling all big guy clothiers...Please respond with web addresses, addresses and information.

Big guys: please share particular clothing problems/ issues/ questions.

Thanks fellas...be big, be bold, be confident!!!


----------



## JordanH. (Jul 31, 2008)

i'm portly and tall- 6'4". when i go try on suits and things, i just go portly. i don't have a problem with the length because i think people make jackets and sleeves too long anyway. portly fits me fine. i don't wear long ties, either. normal length works for me. they reach near the bottom of my gut so i don't complain. i do have trouble finding shoes in the width i need and sometimes the correct size. i also have trouble finding shirts because my neck is kinda thin, and the rest of me is not, save my wrists. when i find a 3 or 4XLT shirt, i like how it fits me except for my neck, which has a little space that's hardly noticeable. i may return later with more.


----------



## waltj (Oct 9, 2005)

I have to admit that I am a big fella also. Our sizes are the roughly the same. I have found myself in 20 inch neck shirts and 48 pants and 56 chest. 

I like the finer things also but some of the finer things are hard to find in these numbers. 

Challeges: I have always found it very hard to find pants. It never seems to fail when the stores have a sale the 48x32's are always gone. 

Belts are also a huge challenge again the larger sizes it's hard to find anything with quality. 

Jeans: I hate them. Jeans arent for the big fella. They always fall of the butt and I end up stepping on the cuff. I wear chinos. Old Navy has their relaxed fit trouser up to 48 inch waist. If you must. Try the Levi's 550's they are relaxed fit with a little more room in the leg. They go against the "Skinny" jean trend but arent the urban mega wide leg pant.

My big guy clothing sources. 

Marshall's: Good selection of casual wear. Usually find Lauren items there. Also find nice things from other manufacturers as well. 

Old Navy: Larger sizes online in both shirts and pants.

Dillards: Lots of Polo items and I like their store brand Cremieux. Gotten plenty of complements on their shirts. 

JCPenny's: Their Stafford executive shirt is nice and a big value when on sale. I also believe this is where I got the Levi 550's

I have to admit though I am tired of being so big that I can just go into a "regular" store and buy stuff. I've gotten waaaay too big too much gut over hang and have started going to the gym. A big motivator is the fact that my clothes dont fit right.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Just for you - the How to Look Your Best feature linked from the Home Page especially the Body Type sections:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/How to Look Your Best/Introduction.htm

And on the *Ask Andy Selected Merchants for Menswear, Shoes, and Grooming *


----------



## fat paul (Aug 26, 2008)

As you can probably tell by my name I too am on the rotund side. My sartorial hero is the late great Jacky Gleason. You can be a big man and dress with style.
Fat Paul


----------



## johnnyboomboombuck (May 24, 2008)

Great thread! I'm somewhere between 6'3" and 6'4" (let's call it six three), 265 plus pounds, and cannot fit into most of the wonderful clothes that are discussed here. Having said that, I am glad that we former athletes and members of the military have SOME choices when it comes to gentlemanly clothing. Some great choices in your original post, and thanks again to Andy for reminding me of that section of his site!


----------



## BobGuam (Jul 1, 2005)

*This is Me as well*

I like to look nice and don't mind spending a few extra pennies to do so. It will be nice to watch and participate with this thread.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I border on big guy also. 5"10", 210 lbs. I better go out for a run.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I might be a big guy: 6'3", 255 lbs, 18" neck, 48L jacket, but I have a delicate 40" waist. This means that I have to have all my jackets taken in at the waist. I find that most stores carry what I need, if at the larger end of their spectrum. Unfortunately, this also means that few such items are manufactured, and that I find few "steals" in clearance sections, stores like TJMaxx, or Ebay deals. (I'm cheap, what can I say?)


----------



## lizardking (Oct 18, 2008)

*Tips from my tailor*

I'm 6'1" and 235#, 46" chest and 43" waist. It's the large waist that creates the problem. I have my suits made and the tailor has added a few features that help create a slimmer look:

I'm not slim, don't even try to look like I'm wearing a slim fit Italian suit. I'm 56; accept that my days as a slim young man are over.

Pleats facing inward. When outward facing pleats expand they make the pants look baggy. Inward pleats keep the line cleaner.

Wear braces (suspenders) with trousers at the natural waist. Trousers don't fall down below the belly eliminating the sloppy look and the braces keep the trouser creases looking straight and slimming the look.

Two button coats with the buttons about 1" lower than usual. Partly a style choice, but it also elongates the upper torso and reduces the appearance of a belly.

He also works with the should width and waist suppression to give the right balance.

Vertical patterns. I find that solid dark colors add the appearance of mass.

MTM Shirts solve the dilemma of wearing a shirt that looks like a balloon or a slim fit shirt that bulges. MTM are not a whole lot more expensive and you also get a much better choice of fabrics.

I am fortunate in that the local tailor is very good and is very reasonable on prices. Not bespoke level work but more than adequate for me.

Overall, I find that just keeping everything neat and in its place does a lot.


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the early posts to this thread. I knew I was not the only one out there that is hard to fit. Thanks, Andy, for your post and link. Lizardking...great post. By "inward pleats" do you mean reverse pleats? My man from TJ always suggests triple reverse pleats for me, and they seem to hide my ample gut to some degree. 

I am glad you mentioned braces. I do wear them sometimes and I always have brace buttons sewn into my trousers. I can wear normal sized silk braces, but the brass adjustment hardware ends up very low as I slide them down to make more room. So XL braces work better. I use Trafalger XL braces and buy them from Dann on-line.

Also, TJ always sews a very tacky, seemingly rubberized, strip inside the waist bands of my trousers. This strip is about .25 to .5 inches wide and runs along the entire circumference of the waist band except for at the fly closure. This strip hugs my shirt tail like glue. I never have pants falling down or shirt tail issues. I wish I had invented the thing.

I too always get suits and jackets made in the two button style. I am intrigued by the idea of lowering the buttons. I will have to experiment with that one.

Also I am particular about fly closures on my trousers. Two buttons plus a hook and eye. One button for the end of the waistband tab, the hook and eye in the usual place directly above the zipper, then a button and cloth tab that is inside and below the waist band. This last closure tends to hold my lower gut in and tends to be slimming.

Also I have had my more recent trousers made with the hip pockets pulled well forward of the side seems and placed just behind the pleats. These vertical slashes seem to disguise the paunch somewhat. 

Keep the comments and info coming, Fellas. 

I would like to hear from tailers and clothiers on these matters as well.


----------



## lizardking (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes, reverse pleats. I use a single reverse pleat. Take a look at Thurston braces, they are a good alternative. I also find that it is just a lot more comfortable with braces. To get the rubber shirt holders to work for me I need the belt tightened up. With braces the trousers just hang from the shoulders and everything stays in place. Braces with a suit looks nice. Braces with jeans create the Farmer John look; haven't solved that problem yet. :icon_smile:


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

Checked the label on one of the six foot Cashmere scarves I got on a trip to the U. K., but found no manufacturer or vendor data. I'm sorry to say that I can't remember where I picked them up, either. At least you now know that they do exist.

Here's a source I found that looks pretty good, but I can't vouch for them as a customer:

https://www.scotweb.co.uk/sr_abegg_gents_arran_large_scarf?display=all


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

Woodenchair...I do sincerely appreciate your opinions, and I do agree that the this forum's main topic would not lend itself to a discussion of jeans, however, I am sure you would agree that the main topic of this thread is not jeans, and that the topic of jeans in this thread is one that is secondary. I would also point out, as an aside, that if you were to perform a search of this forum, of the word jeans, you would find a thirteen page list of threads that contain that word, hardly insignificant in my opinion.

I am more curious about the meaning of your sentence "...the word is fat...". I do believe I used the word fat copiously in my opening post in this thread, however there are so many other colorful words in our language for the word, I try and choose the one that has the most precise tone, color, and connotation. For example, among clothiers the word portly has been used for suits, jackets, and trousers, while the word big has been used for more casual clothing, and wide is used for shoes. I could think of plenty of other words that might be used instead of fat, depending on the context like; flab, lard, proud, gross, grand, jelly, soft, round, rotund, massive, monsterous, husky, lard-ass, jelly roll, tub o' lard, and so on. I prefer the word fat. It is straightforward and neutral. I have seen, in this day and age, some people shy away from the word fat like it is some dirty or inpolite word. I really don't get that. Fat is, well, fat.

What was it that you were trying to say in your first sentence?

Respectfully, sir, I created this thread for a helpful and robust discussion of fashion for us fat guys, and would appreciate helpful and constructive replies, although one could easily criticize this reply as outside such criteria and I will stand duely corrected if so criticized.


----------



## waltj (Oct 9, 2005)

JWM1960 said:


> Woodenchair...
> Respectfully, sir, I created this thread for a helpful and robust discussion of fashion for us fat guys, and would appreciate helpful and constructive replies, although one could easily criticize this reply as outside such criteria and I will stand duely corrected if so criticized.


Handled quite well.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*For shirts, you might try Roert Talbott ...*

I am not big, but I know their shirts are extra roomy. You could get two of me in a size 16" neck. Try Hansens or Direct Clothiers on the web.


----------



## woodenchair (Oct 21, 2008)

I did read the following in Emily Post, 1942, earlier when I was replying to another thread. It may be useful to fat men; the topic is fat women:_

'Two things the fat woman should avoid: big patterns and the stiff tailor-made.'

_also_:

'Fat women should never wear eccentric clothes or clothes in light colors.'

'The tendency of fat is to take away from one's gentility: therefore, anyone inclined to be fat must be ultra conservative--in order to counteract the effect.'_


----------



## JordanH. (Jul 31, 2008)

woodenchair said:


> I did read the following in Emily Post, 1942, earlier when I was replying to another thread. It may be useful to fat men; the topic is fat women:_
> 
> 'Two things the fat woman should avoid: big patterns and the stiff tailor-made.'
> 
> ...


I can not see these being true, especially the "ultra conservative" crap. i'd rather be a fat dandy than a fat conservative dresser.


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

Let's get this back on track, Gentlemen:

Extra Long Bow ties to fit those 20" necks:

Try Carrott & Gibbs and Mainebows. Mainebows at www.mainebows. I believe I found Carrott&Gibbs through the Dann-Online site.


----------



## doublebucklemonk (Feb 15, 2009)

For casual/work clothes, I have had good luck with Duluth Trading Company.
Most of the clothing they make is geared towards people who work in the outdoors, so it is all long wearing and tough as nails. I have quite a few of their polos for casual/weekend wear and tons of their tees. The t-shirts are made extra long in the tail so that they don't come untucked when you move, and the polos have gussets in the underarm so you can reach above your head without untucking. I also have a shirt jac which is a staple of my weekend wardrobe in the spring and fall. The sizing normally runs to 2Xl Tall or 3XL Reg (which is what I wear at 6' with a 58 inch chest).


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

woodenchair said:


> Please, sir, the word is fat, simply fat. And this is not a forum for the discussion of jeans.


Sir:

Please sir, this forum is not the place for a cretin such as yourself. Perhaps you should unplug your modem and make the interwebz a better place.

Sincerely yours,

Z


----------



## lizardking (Oct 18, 2008)

Rule Number 3. Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## BobGuam (Jul 1, 2005)

It will be most interesting to see how this thread unfolds with use. Many times we on the portly side of life are made fun of by members who are not. So I for one am grateful that we will have a place to fit in on.Since Ask Andy has a good reputation for mens clothing and fashion forum. Generally with the Forum, guys are treated with respect and dignity here. It is my hope that will happen with this thread as well. Thanks for starting it JMW. 

I love the discussion about pleats because I stopped wearing them and converted to plain fronts. but never thought about the reverse ones. I will have see what I can find.


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

I am not fat! I'm big boned.:icon_smile_big:

I'm with you that we can't indulge in most of what is discussed on this board. That being said the mtm and bespoke threads are extremely helpful. I've pretty much given up on otr as the fit just isn't there.

Although it gets mentioned *the importance of someone who is good at mtm is not stressed enough*. I get my mtm pants from Mike at Simon's Menswear because he gets clothes to fit me like nobody else.

The pants are high waisted, pleated and have buttons for braces. The pleats just make the pants work better (I don't care nor do I agree that they add lbs.) The higher waist covers your gut and reduces slippage, though not as much as the braces do.:idea: Also, the higher rise means you don't need xlong ties (6'2" here). 

Jeans - I don't wear them.

Scarves - I just keeping trolling until I find one 6' or longer.

Shoes - If you're not a D it's a chore. Just keep plugging away.


----------



## JordanH. (Jul 31, 2008)

I would like to try MTM or even Bespoke, but, at the moment, I'm not able to. Hopefully, one day, I'll be able to buy some of my things Bespoke. When I used to look for coats I would try sizes like 60L which have shoulders that are much too big and sleeves that are inches too long. I decided to try a 56 and, to my surprise, it fit great. The shoulders didn't fit exactly how I wanted but the sleeve length seemed to be about perfect.


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Issues*

OK now that we have this thread going, let's get down to the issues of fit:

1. Socks: I am tired of socks that bite into my calves. When I buy "big man's" socks they are bigger at the top which stops them from biting into my legs, but they must be made to fit a size 14 foot because the heal of the big socks are up the back of my heels of my size 11's. Alternative is to wear regular sized socks but not pull them up. Of course this means that there is exposed skin showing between my pants cuff and sock when I sit, which is not desirable. Anyone find a solution to this?

2. Pants Legs: After sitting, I stand up to find that the legs of my trousers look like they are twisted around my legs, making the pants legs appear too short and the inner cuff higher than the outter side of the cuff. The pants just do not hang right. It is as if the fabric gets bunched up in my crotch while I sit. If I flex my legs like I start to squat, it releases the fabric and they then hang correctly. This is many of my trousers, not just one in particular. Any ideas?

3. After I sit for a while, my wool trousers have wrinkles across the front. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## lizardking (Oct 18, 2008)

*Example of Well Tailored Suit*

Follow this link and look at April 28. The picture is an example of using many design elements to create a very clean look on a large man.

https://thesartorialist.blogspot.com/2006_04_01_archive.html

Obviously, this gentleman had his suit made for him. Some of the design elements can be achieve with MTM. See my previous post. Also, the size of the trouser leg at the ankle is larger than you might see on OTR trousers. This provides a better look.


----------



## jst (Oct 22, 2008)

KenR said:


> I border on big guy also. 5"10", 210 lbs. I better go out for a run.


Go for a run??? Think about your poor knees instead!! You can have a serious problem in the near future. Much better is mountain bike from this point of view.


----------



## perryw (Sep 22, 2008)

6'4", 250lbs, trying to lose more. I've recently bought a 48L blazer and I buy 17.5x36 shirts. I've ALWAYS worn my pants such that my belly hangs over. Right now, a 39" waist would be best because a 40" drops and the pockets on a 38 kinda push out.

Honestly, I don't think any clothes that I've bought look great on my because of the pants and the belly. I find stuff that looks acceptable on me by buying tall sized shirts. My work wear on is on the casual side of business casual (I'm an IT guy working for a medical equipment company), but I still like to look decent.

I don't own wool trousers, but I've noticed the wrinkling across the front of my "well fitting" 40" cotton pants. I've dropped 50 pounds over the past couple years and have really noticed that clothes look better on me. I'm convinced that getting rid of my belly will greatly help me out. Yes, knees hurt when I run. Elliptical machine has been feeling better to me recently.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

*Bears of the World Unite!*

I'm a self-identified "bear", and quite proud of it. The "Minotaur" moniker only refers to being half man and half beast (you DO NOT want to watch me eat!  ).

It's taken me a long time to get to this point of being comfortable and proud of myself. And I find other husky and bearish men very attractive, as long as they are groomed and dressed well. Preferably with some solidness and muscle. There is a difference between a healthy and fit "bhh" (big handsome husband) and a slovenly fat guy who just stepped out of "Sloppy's T*tty Bar & Grill".

I work out too (weight train) pretty strenuously. I'm not a bodybuilder, never will be, don't want to be. I don't like the ripped look; give me some fat padding. I'm not a powerlifter only because never having competed I can't claim that title. However, I train like a powerlifter and look like one...

5'5"; 228-230 lbs; 17 1/2" neck, but for shirts I need to button the collar, they must be 18-18 1/2; 33 sleeve; 48-50 jacket; 42 waist; 26" thighs; 17" biceps, cold-flexed.

Yesterday my brother-in-law said "hey, you're getting fat". I said "Yeah I know, thanks. I've been trying to put on weight". He said "huh!?" I told him it was my lifting routine (a 5x5 bulk and strength routine). He shrugged and said _"ohhhh-k!"_ I really have little intention of trying to lose my size, even my "bear belly". "Bear" as in _*Ursus arctos horribilis*_ - Grizzly bear; not Budweiser, as some people misread.

As for finding clothes, this is one of the reasons I shop Men's Wearhouse. I also shop Casual Male XL. Yes, I find slacks with that extra "give" in the waist. My goal is actually to get to 240-250lbs and keep my waist to no more than 42-43". Unhealthy? Not really. Sure, I'm on metformin for insulin resistance (A1c is perfect @ 5.6 :icon_smile: ), and my blood lipids are always _slightly_ out of whack, but it doesn't matter how much I weigh: it's always that way. One can be fat and fit (and I don't mind using the word "fat"). I don't run, but I mountain bike in season, and I like to walk.

I like being "husky"... "huskular".


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

KenR said:


> I border on big guy also. 5"10", 210 lbs. I better go out for a run.





jst said:


> Go for a run??? Think about your poor knees instead!! You can have a serious problem in the near future. Much better is mountain bike from this point of view.


Indeed. My sports chiro is not a fan of running for anyone. He recommends walking. I ran years ago. I even completed the 1998 Marine Corps Marathon @ 185 lbs. It didn't take long, however, to fall out of running as I began to gain weight. Knees and hips take a pounding @ 230 lbs.



JWM1960 said:


> Extra Long Bow ties to fit those 20" necks


And neckties. I usually find myself doing a Four-in-Hand (which I like anyway), because even a Half Windsor leaves too little of the narrow end to tuck into the loop or label.



clothesboy said:


> I am not fat! I'm big boned.:icon_smile_big:


Nonsense! Thin is in, but fat is where it's at! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Frank, I've seen your pictures and you are being quite modest! I would maybe describe you are burly or muscular, but I would certainly not think of you as being overweight, though. (I also cringe at the thought of wrestling with you or truly upsetting you. You're a big guy!!!)

(I could lift weights for 15 years and not get a third of your muscle.)

Your size does create some challenges in finding clothes, but you seem to find stuff that fits you and look good, at least from your pictures.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Frank, I've seen your pictures and you are being quite modest! I would maybe describe you are burly or muscular, but I would certainly not think of you as being overweight, though. (I also cringe at the thought of wrestling with you or truly upsetting you. You're a big guy!!!)
> 
> (I could lift weights for 15 years and not get a third of your muscle.)
> 
> Your size does create some challenges in finding clothes, but you seem to find stuff that fits you and look good, at least from your pictures.


By powerlifting physique standards, no, I'm not very overweight. 

Check your PM for some relatively recent pics. I won't post them here: one is in a very brief speedo, the other is in gym shorts, barechested. You'll notice some padding on me.  Use your own discretion when and where you open them.

Side note... yes, even at my height I have scared some people.

1. A woman who ran a Yield sign and almost hit me got, well watch this and imagine a smaller version of the guy as me:





 (work safe).

2. One day, without realizing what I had done, I was dressed in black sweatpants, a black mock turtleneck zip up shirt, dark blue nylon/poly windbreaker-type jacket, and a black baseball cap. At the mall I could not understand why I was getting nervous looks, as I stood outside stores waiting for my partner. I tended to lean up against the walls and cross my arms. When I caught a glimpse of myself in a mirror I realized: "Oh! SWAT or Spec Ops" :icon_smile_big:


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Frank aka The Minotaur said:


> My sports chiro is not a fan of running for anyone. He recommends walking. I ran years ago. I even completed the 1998 Marine Corps Marathon @ 185 lbs. It didn't take long, however, to fall out of running as I began to gain weight. Knees and hips take a pounding @ 230 lbs.


Good advice.

I'm in the same boat; ran 4 marathons back when I weighed under 200, hurt a knee playing basketball, had surgery, and then got more into weight training; gave up running as weight went over 200. Tried to get back into it a few years ago, ran a couple of 20Ks, some 10-milers, and a slew of 10Ks, but it took too much of a toll on the knees.

I do like to walk, however. Last year, to add a bit of challenge, I started using a 16-lb weight belt I got online from Title Boxing, and sometimes will add a knapsack weighted to about 20 lbs.

If the weather is nice, I will walk about 4 miles w/ that, up and down hills in my neighborhood; if not so nice, I go up and down the 48 steps of my condo building for 10 to 15 circuits.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

The weight belt and backpack are great ideas. Arm and/or ankle weights are horrible ideas. They can cause a lot of joint damage.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Frank aka The Minotaur said:


> The weight belt and backpack are great ideas. Arm and/or ankle weights are horrible ideas. They can cause a lot of joint damage.


I had first acquired a 20-lb VersaFit belt from Power Systems, but it tends to slip down on my hips, so I use it to add a challenge to step-ups and lunges done with a medicine ball, rather than for long-range walking or extended stair-climbing. I was wearing it for dips, too, until elbow trouble forced me to lay off those:

The Title Boxing belt stays up where it should, however, around navel level. A very comfortable and well-designed piece of equipment. Handy for adding resistance to pullups, too:

https://store.titleboxing.com/adjustable-10-weight-belt.html

An added benefit of these belts is that they almost unconsciously force you to use good posture and keep your abs somewhat tensed in a kind of "plank" position where you are drawing your navel in towards your spine and standing tall, very good for the lower back and core.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Frank aka The Minotaur said:


> The weight belt and backpack are great ideas. Arm and/or ankle weights are horrible ideas. They can cause a lot of joint damage.


The exercise specialists at my weight loss center say that about the arm and ankle weights, too.


----------



## 82-Greg (Apr 13, 2008)

Same boat (more or less) right down to the football.

No affiliation with any companies listed below. Very satisified with results though.

Suits/Odd Jackets/Pants: English American Tailoring (Actually a TJ factory outlet). https://www.englishamericanco.com/

Jeans: Diamond Gusset Jeans Best fitting jeans I've ever worn in my life. https://www.gussetclothing.com/bigmens.html

Belts: Look in Red Wing Stores (yes, the boot maker) across the US. You can occasionally be lucky. Also recommended on one of the on-line forums, but with no personal use yet, Leather Good Connection will custom make belts to your style, color and size. https://www.leathergoodsconnection.com/index.html

Long Ties: Have used in the past:
https://www.bigshotneckwear.com/
https://stores.ebay.com/JPaulBrentUSAFineSilkTiesCufflinks_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZQ2d33QQftidZ2QQtZkm

However, the quality in this size category is Sam Hober--the best place for highest quality ties. No competitors in quality in this class! I just wish he carried some wool ties as well. Long delay for delivery--but well worth it.

Wide Shoes: Mainly AE, some from Paul Minor (not AE's quality, but they fit.) Personally, I've gone bespoke and don't plan on looking back for dress shoes.

Over Coats: Only ones I can find that fit are custom-made by TJ

Underwear: I just loaded up on Jockey (Tall 3XL) T-Shirts, but they don't make shorts in my size. Jockey outlet store in Leesburg, VA.

Best On-line stores for Big Guys: Rochestor Clothing, Westport (seconded):aportnoy:

Best brick and mortar Big Guys store: Austins (Timonium, MD and Fairfax, VA) (seconded):aportnoy:


----------



## selliott58 (Oct 20, 2008)

Gents,

First off let me say thank you for all the suggestions. Its pleasantly surprising to see more than a few men of size in here and learn of places they acquire clothing. Hopefully this will grow as time goes on as finding new sources is always a treat. Coming in at 6'5 and 260 pounds, I can indeed empathize in terms of searching for the "Grail" of quality off the rack items for those of us a bit larger than the societal norm.

For me its even a bit trickier with suits, as my ideal weight of 250 still has me in a 50-52 jacket but a 38 waist. It's made off the rack pert near impossible....it has however given me some justification for continuing to eat rather well, and not worry about the extra 2 inches on my mid section :icon_smile_big:

While I have not owned one of their suits, but have a couple sport coats and several shirts, Paul Frederick has increased their sizes dramatically over the past year. I have recently purchased a couple of sweaters, and for casual wear they are more than adequate, not to mention the pricing is very reasonable. Certainly worth looking at from time to time.


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

Yo 82-Greg...good to see a Glen Burnie boy on here. I am an old Catonsville boy myself. Go Ravens!!!

Thanks for the links.


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

*AE Belts in Big Sizes--Please Help*

I have a Allen Edmonds belt size 52 to match a pair of Chili colored Cody's. I bought it through Tom James and paid a premium. It is a fantastic belt...really high quality, thick, flawless leather, and of course, matches the shoes perfectly. I own several other pairs of AE shoes and would like to buy matching belts. I do not see any provision on the AE website for big size or special order belts. In particular i am looking for Black Custom Calf, Merlot, and Walnut, all with brass buckles.

Where can I find such AE belts in my size without paying the TJ premium?

(I know...for those of you that can't resist...exercise, eat less, yada, yada, yada...just tell me where I can buy a size 52 AE belt, please.)


----------



## waltj (Oct 9, 2005)

JWM1960 said:


> I have a Allen Edmonds belt size 52 to match a pair of Chili colored Cody's. I bought it through Tom James and paid a premium. It is a fantastic belt...really high quality, thick, flawless leather, and of course, matches the shoes perfectly. I own several other pairs of AE shoes and would like to buy matching belts. I do not see any provision on the AE website for big size or special order belts. In particular i am looking for Black Custom Calf, Merlot, and Walnut, all with brass buckles.
> 
> Where can I find such AE belts in my size without paying the TJ premium?
> 
> (I know...for those of you that can't resist...exercise, eat less, yada, yada, yada...just tell me where I can buy a size 52 AE belt, please.)


I just have to ask if you have contacted AE via email to ask how to get the larger size. Their customer service has been great.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

I think some fellows here might be interested in these very well-priced .


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

JWM1960 said:


> So with a 56'' chest, and a 50'' waist...


You are actually quite lucky for a wide guy. When I was a 50" waist I had only about a 2 or 3" drop, which made me look like a tear drop. As I lose weight I get it all back around 38" and have a 44" chest.

Most likely you look more like a brick wall rather than a sack of wheat. You have some shape which can be well accentuated by properly tailored clothes. The horror of sack clothing is great if you have a wife, though... I find women fling toward me just on visual appeal when I have more fitted jackets on. While sack jackets make me fade into the wall paper.

Jeans: when I actually used to wear them: Dockers.

Some fat guys look good in hats but so many tend to wear these weirdo dinky-eccentric berets or porkpies which look like something from an old cartoon. The "paper cup on balloon" look is unflattering on nearly everyone.

CASUAL MALE XL is really a good store, or maybe it WAS a good store, because they started to go for more trendy looks that work on thinner men, but were cut for EXTREMELY obese people.... and look silly.

A fat guy in a basketball jersey--no. Who are you fooling?

When obese, I found sports jackets and button downs always helped. Bowling shirts and tees? Not a chance in hell.

BOW TIES--I think you can get really nice ties at BEAUTIES of VERMONT. I love 'em.


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

*Big Guys*

Stumbled onto your thread. I am glad you guys have found an avenue to share info. I am not a big guy, but I am a short guy, so I empathize with your desire to look good and be well dressed. Disregard those who poke fun, they are certainly not gentlemen. Color, fabric, cut and style will all have a positive or negative impact on how one looks. So big guys and short guys need to be aware of issues of style that improve our appearance. There are some good books available at the public library that talk about these issues. Anyway, have a good day gents!!


----------



## CJB (Feb 26, 2009)

jst said:


> Go for a run??? Think about your poor knees instead!! You can have a serious problem in the near future. Much better is mountain bike from this point of view.


I had the same problem until I got the right running shoes. I went to a running store and they suggested that I get a shoe called "The Beast" made by Brooks. I am a big guy, 6'8" 285 and since wearing these shoes I have been able to run without any pain in my knees and ankles.


----------



## bucksfan2009 (Mar 20, 2009)

As a fellow fat man I have to say that I really appreicate this thread. It's a discussion centered around looking good without a lot of advice on how to loose weight.


----------



## GWM 1978 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Wear What You Like*

IMHO, corpulent clothing connoisseurs can pull-off all the same looks as pencil thin runway models provided their clothes fit them (save the recent trend of extremely tight fitting suits which I think make anyone look terrible). When I see a big guy walking down the street in clothes that fit him properly, they have a slimming effect and I think anything looks good. Big people get into trouble when they refuse to accept that they have outgrown their size. In this case, no clothing styles will make them look good.


----------



## 12gofas (Oct 24, 2008)

*As a big guy myself,*

I can't stand anything that fits too snug. I don't wear any article of clothing that only fits if I have to hold my breath. Breathing is not an optional activity. I usually try to find a size up and then go to the tailor to get rid of the excess material so it fits without binding. That's when you get the compliments from the ladies.


----------



## CJB (Feb 26, 2009)

*Online Retailers*

Can anyone suggest any online big and tall retailers?

My problem is that I am both big AND tall. Most stuff that is big enough is for shorter guys, and most stuff that is tall enough is for skinny guys. This means that I can't just go to the big and tall sections for department stores and the like.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

12gofas said:


> I usually try to find a size up and then go to the tailor to get rid of the excess material so it fits without binding.


Words of wisdom! Nothing looks or feels worse than clothes which cause that "stuffed sausage" effect.

Or as bespoke tailor Thomas Mahon puts it:

_"If you're in-between sizes, get the larger size and pay a high street alteration tailor £20-£30 to have it taken in or whatever. Don't fool yourself that just because it's a __Hugo Boss__ or __Armani__ it's a better fit than than the Marks & Spencer. Doesn't work that way. Forget the cost, just be honest with yourself."_


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

Try Rochester clothing, Westport, J Stevens...all good.


----------



## NewYorker30 (Mar 20, 2008)

How many pounds over the ideal weight for their height range does it take before one is considered 'fat' ? Just a few pounds or 10 or more or something ?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^You are better served using your body fat percentage as a measure of obesity, rather than your raw height/weight measurements. If memory serves me correctly a body fat measure of 23% or more is considered obese. Ideally a mature male (read that to be over 30 years of age) should have a body fat measure of 17% or less but, it becomes increasingly challenging to maintain such a measure, as the years add up!


----------



## Cell (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a pattern question:

Should portly men stay away from plaid patterns on shorts? What about, for very casual occasions, mixing the plaid shorts with a solid color t-shirt? Or an untucked, stripped OCBD? Or should portly men stay exclusively with dark, solid color shorts? 

I don't have a good eye for this type of stuff, so I'd like to hear some opinions.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Cell said:


> Should portly men stay away from plaid patterns on shorts?


Yes, by not wearing shorts!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^You are better served using your body fat percentage as a measure of obesity, rather than your raw height/weight measurements.


When I was in the service there was a Marine in my unit who didn't meet the USMC height/weight ratio. Problem was that he had also been Mr. Southeast USA or some such thing. He was solid muscle. His arms were so muscular that he was unable to roll his utility shirt sleeves up the four turns required by the Corps for summer wear so he had to get special permission to cut the sleeves off short and turn them up only two turns.

Needless to say the USMC gave him a waiver on the height/weight thing. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## Cell (Jul 3, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> Yes, by not wearing shorts!


Well, I'd like to have the option to wear shorts during the summer. I assume that you'd suggest not going with the plaid?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Cell said:


> Well, I'd like to have the option to wear shorts during the summer. I assume that you'd suggest not going with the plaid?


I was being flippant. It really depends on your preference and how you're built. When I was a young, in-shape big guy, I wore shorts, but now neither of those adjectives any longer pertains, and I skip them. I'll assume that you know whether it's a good idea for you.

Solids are safer, but if you're a guy with most of your weight up top, and comparatively slender hips and legs, you can probably get away with a traditional plaid, such as a madras plaid, or a tartan.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> When I was in the service there was a Marine in my unit who didn't meet the USMC height/weight ratio. Problem was that he had also been Mr. Southeast USA or some such thing. He was solid muscle. His arms were so muscular that he was unable to roll his utility shirt sleeves up the four turns required by the Corps for summer wear so he had to get special permission to cut the sleeves off short and turn them up only two turns.
> 
> Needless to say the USMC gave him a waiver on the height/weight thing. :icon_smile:
> 
> Cruiser


I'm sure the waiver was a no-brainer for the Corps. For as you imply, BMI figures aren't meant to cover special populations like highly trained athletes.

To cite another example, Mike "The Samurai" Singletary is 6 feet tall and had a listed playing weight of 230 lbs., which works out to a Body Mass Index of 31.2. Anything above 30 is "obese." (Let's not, no pun intended, get into "The Fridge.":icon_smile_wink

A lot of NFL running backs are in the 5-10, 220 range (coaches and scouts like RBs not only quick but shortish and powerful for maximum oomph in a durable, low-to-the-ground, harder-to-tackle package). The BMI of someone that height and weight is 31.6, again technically "obese."

https://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/public/heart/obesity/lose_wt/risk.htm#limitations


----------



## Cell (Jul 3, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> Solids are safer, but if you're a guy with most of your weight up top, and comparatively slender hips and legs, you can probably get away with a traditional plaid, such as a madras plaid, or a tartan.


Yup, most of my weight is up top. I'm pretty tall, so it's not like I'm very short and portly. I'm also on the younger side (25), so I don't think I'm past shorts yet.

Thanks for your advice. I'll give the shorts a try and, worse comes to worse, I'll return them.


----------



## CJB (Feb 26, 2009)

*Another Question*

Can men of size wear three piece suits or does it just make us look thicker?


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Three-piece is a good look for the larger man, IMO. I'm planning on having some such suits made later this year. 

Right now I favor SB vests w/ my tweed jackets. I stick to solids (no checks or plaids for me, thanks) in classic "country" shades and fabrics such as tobacco or chocolate suede, buff cotton moleskin, and wool doeskin flannel in tones of dark green, mustard yellow, and deep wine.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Cell said:


> Yup, most of my weight is up top. I'm pretty tall, so it's not like I'm very short and portly. I'm also on the younger side (25), so I don't think I'm past shorts yet.
> 
> Thanks for your advice. I'll give the shorts a try and, worse comes to worse, I'll return them.


I'm certain you already know this, but nothing looks worse on a big guy than wearing shorts or pants under their belly, rather than around it. I've got a friend who has picked up some weight and is in his 7th decade and sometimes still tries to wear college belts. It's sad, really.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

CJB said:


> Can men of size wear three piece suits or does it just make us look thicker?


Jackie Gleason in his prime was arguably the best dressed big guy in the public sphere and 3 piece suits were his signature look. Nothing looks better than a really well cut and fitted three piece on a large man. And Gleason's were darn near perfection. Whoever his tailor or tailors were *knew* how to cut for a big guy! (Not to mention his shirtmaker and haberdasher who provided the perfect accessories to wear with them.)

I have to add that thinking about this makes me wonder if that level of knowledge and skill even exists any more among bespoke tailors. Cutting for a big man required a knowledge of what truely was flattering for them, and not just trying to reproduce a "house" look. Don't know if there are enough true tailors left for that knowledge to have been preserved and the needed skill refined.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> I'm certain you already know this, but nothing looks worse on a big guy than wearing shorts or pants under their belly, rather than around it.


I want to tell them "That's your crotch, not your waist".


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> Jackie Gleason in his prime was arguably the best dressed big guy in the public sphere and 3 piece suits were his signature look. Nothing looks better than a really well cut and fitted three piece on a large man. And Gleason's were darn near perfection. Whoever his tailor or tailors were *knew* how to cut for a big guy! (Not to mention his shirtmaker and haberdasher who provided the perfect accessories to wear with them.)


And let's not forget Sydney Greenstreet.



Flanderian said:


> I have to add that thinking about this makes me wonder if that level of knowledge and skill even exists any more among bespoke tailors. Cutting for a big man required a knowledge of what truely was flattering for them, and not just trying to reproduce a "house" look. Don't know if there are enough true tailors left for that knowledge to have been preserved and the needed skill refined.


:teacha:
I think all this nonsense about double breasted and three piece suits not being worn by larger men is the result of a loss of tailoring skills.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

On the issue of shorts, one has to be honest with oneself. The other day at the supermarket I saw a highly obese man wearing "board"-style athletic shorts. Sure, they were baggy, but he was carrying huge rolls of fat on his legs, so it was still highly unsightly. I don't have a beef w/ anyone running routine weekend errands in sports gear (and maybe he'd been out walking, and if so good for him) but he'd have been much better advised to wear dark sweatpants.

Then again, my general impression is that way too many Americans who have no business doing so nonetheless go around in public cluelessly wearing too little clothing during the warmer months. It's not flattering to them, and it's hardly a treat for unwilling spectators.


----------



## pbc (Apr 4, 2008)

clothesboy said:


> I think all this nonsense about double breasted and three piece suits not being worn by larger men is the result of a loss of tailoring skills.


This is right on. Fit is the most critical element to good looking clothes, perhaps even moreso on larger men. Having a good eye and working with a good tailor will help with the details such as lapel width, shirt collar vs. head shape and size, trouser taper, etc. We have seen many larger men looking great wearing what is against those "rules" established by no one but cited by all - white suits, large patterns, plaids, double breasted, etc. (hopefully not all at once). Likewise, there are endless terrible examples of those following said "rules" - vertical stripes, dark colors, low contrast, etc. Larger men may be slightly limited in selections compared to smaller men, but not as drastically as is often portrayed.

The first objectives are to fit the shoulder, show some shirt cuff, and allow only a slight break in trousers. These are the most easily seen and most often violated. Funny, it works for smaller men, too.

pbc


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

No one has posted in this thread for a while, but I have two questions.

I'm fat, but I doubt I fall into the "big and tall" category. (Maybe the "big and big" category :icon_smile_big

I'm 20 years old. I was extremely active most of my life and barely ever ate. Until I was about the age of 15 or 16, I was extremely skinny. However, when I got into High School, my hobbies changed from the physical to the intellectual; I spent most my time focusing on my grades rather than exercising, and since I wasn't always running out the door, I ate more often. Also, in my Sophomore year, I had problems with Lyme Disease which contributed to inactivity. Long story short: food + no exercise = weight gain. 

Right now I'm about 5'7-5'9 and 274 pounds or so. Since I was sort of in a rut, I really didn't care about the fact that I was growing to be overweight until now. I started going to the gym consistently about two months ago, but I fell out of it for about two weeks with the holidays approaching and stuff going on in college. I plan to start back up soon, though I might just stick to running on a treadmill at home as I find it easier to fall away from going to a gym. Nonetheless, I find myself disillusioned with my clothing options. The obvious answer is I need to lose weight, but I wouldn't mind dressing more sophisticated in the meantime. 

I have two problems. First, my beer-belly interferes with my natural waste-line. As a result, I can wear my pants on my hips, bellow my gut, for a smaller size. This is probably more comfortable, but then gravity pulls the back of my pants down which is not good. On the other hand, I can wear my pants up higher by my belly-button, but that looks pretty stupid, and has the effect of meaning I need a larger waste size which makes the pants look bigger in the hips and legs. In other words, I'm not sure what I should be looking for in pants.

Second, I cannot for the life of me find a sports jacket that fits. I'm not sure my weight has everything to do with it. The jackets I've tried on do not fit very well in the shoulders. My father, who works out everyday and is the appropriate weight for his body type, is very broad in his shoulders. So I think my weight plus my build contributes to the problem. In addition, since my posture is poor, sports jackets seem to sort of drape over my ass for an unappealing look. My favorite suede jacket doesn't do that, for some reason.

(I'm not looking for a suit or anything, just a casual look (jeans + shirt + sports jacket, etc.), since I'm young and currently still in college.)

Finally, I like button-up Oxford-like shirts, but I find that they make me look much heavier when tucked in. I'm not sure if tucking-in button-up shirts is a golden rule or what, and what I should do about that.

Anyway, do you guys have any recommendations for pants and sports jackets? Like I said, I'm trying to lose weight, but I still wouldn't mind dressing nicer in the meantime. Obviously I won't blow my money on cloths I'm going to replace; I'm just looking for one or two pairs of jeans or dress pants, and a sports jacket.


----------



## MojoMan (Mar 14, 2007)

Over the last week or so I have been reading a lot of threads here on AAAC about a wide a variety of topics. I have really enjoyed and benefited from the comments of the extremely knowledgeable and informed members of this board. Thank you to everyone who has taken the time to contribute to the fantastic knowledge base that is this board.

I have not worn suits to work since the late 1990's, but if all goes well, that will change here very soon. I did not need to peruse my closet for very long to realize that my old suits have 'shrunk' a good bit over the last 10 years, if you know what I mean. So, it seems I am going to need to buy a number of suits to build a new suit wardrobe around right away. I am currently about 5'10", 225. After reading a lot on this board, I am thinking maybe Hickey Freeman Madisons and HSM Gold Trumpeters as my target suits. I am also planning to keep an eye out for Samuelsohns, and maybe even Oxxfords (on ebay). If you guys have any comments or suggestions with regards to those preliminary choices, I would very much appreciate your input.

Like the previous poster, I have a gut, and my pants will not stay in their assigned place if I wear a belt. It is either down around my hips, or up over my navel. The in-between place slopes down at an angle that is not designed to stabilize a pair of pants, that is for certain. I read quite a few threads last night on braces and belts. I used to wear braces during the late 1980's, but that was purely out of a desire to wear a fashionable accessory, and nothing more. I have not been around a full-time suit wearing environment for about 10 years now, so I do not really know what the local mindset towards braces is, but functionally speaking, it sounds like a good way to go.

On thing I do know, the people who work in the bank headquarters office where I might soon be employed do not wear jackets while in the office. That is normal here in Houston for suit wearers, as it tends to be warm here most of the year. So, jackets are mostly an out of the office accessory, even in a bank environment.

I have read a number of posts insisting that braces should not be seen. I have read a number of posts insisting that pants should not be worn around the hips. It appears that I have to choose one or the other. One of these two maxims will surely be violated. And I am sure that I am not the only person confronted with this dilemma. Honestly, I am more concerned about being a new employee and 'standing out' due to my attire than I am to any concerns about people 'seeing' my braces. But, as a new employee I am a bit concerned about coming right in and 'standing out' because of my attire. I prefer to have my clothing be high quality and a bit understated. My clothes are just a wrapper, as important as they are. They should not be so loud as to distract from the person inside them. Maybe wearing braces (without a jacket) on a daily basis would not be that distracting. I really don't know. But if I have to go out and buy a bunch of suits, it seems like it would make sense to make a decision about that before I have the suits tailored. 

Once again, any comments or observations you guys have on this would be much appreciated.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

zblaesi said:


> I have two problems. First, my beer-belly interferes with my natural waste-line. As a result, I can wear my pants on my hips, bellow my gut, for a smaller size. This is probably more comfortable, but then gravity pulls the back of my pants down which is not good. On the other hand, I can wear my pants up higher by my belly-button, but that looks pretty stupid, and has the effect of meaning I need a larger waste size which makes the pants look bigger in the hips and legs. In other words, I'm not sure what I should be looking for in pants...
> 
> Finally, I like button-up Oxford-like shirts, but I find that they make me look much heavier when tucked in. I'm not sure if tucking-in button-up shirts is a golden rule or what, and what I should do about that.


I think the first issue is driving the second. Pants worn below the gut cause all sorts of problems. Among these is that, when you tuck a shirt in, it generates a _pronounced_ inward roll on the underside of your belly. It makes a round stomach look like a bubble, suggesting that you are in the third trimester of a unique male pregnancy.

The solution is, as you guess, to wear the pants higher. You are correct that this usually mean buying a larger size waist. You also say that this looks "stupid." It looks bad if it's not done right, but is the most flattering way to wear pants if you do it the right way. The key is to find a pair of pants that will hang _vertically_ down from the waist. You may need pants that have a more structured waistband, and you will probably have to wear a belt at all times. I suggest, if you don't do so already, that you focus on pleated trousers, since those help to maintain a vertical line. Check out the first little illustration on this page (you may need to zoom in to get a good view): https://books.google.com/books?id=k...=MAGAZINES&cd=2#v=onepage&q=waistcoat&f=false


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

> Like the previous poster, I have a gut, and my pants will not stay in their assigned place if I wear a belt. It is either down around my hips, or up over my navel. The in-between place slopes down at an angle that is not designed to stabilize a pair of pants, that is for certain.


I know exactly what you mean. For me, if I wear my pants bellow my gut on my hips, then gravity pulls the back of my pants down as I walk. And if gravity doesn't, the pants are on an angle and look funny. I can stabilize the situation by wearing the pants higher about right on top of my navel.

I've been wearing a belt, and sometimes after some walking I'll need to pull my pants up to get them where they need to be. However, I don't like the idea of wearing suspenders, because I don't particularly like the way they look and I wouldn't imagine them being appropriate for my age group.

A compromise to your dilemma might be to just try to wear your pants by your navel. It looks better than having them on your hips, and at least in my case, suspenders aren't extremely necessary; most of the time a belt, if I wear it tight enough, keeps my pants in place. The only problem is wearing your pants higher means you have less crotch room.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

> I suggest, if you don't do so already, that you focus on pleated trousers, since those help to maintain a vertical line.


Hmm... I recall reading somewhere - I forget where - that pleated pants should be avoided. I forget the reasoning.

What do you think about the sports coat issue?



> Check out the first little illustration on this page (you may need to zoom in to get a good view): https://books.google.com/books?id=k...=MAGAZINES&cd=2#v=onepage&q=waistcoat&f=false


Oh I believe I see what you mean. I think most of my jeans are sort of already like that ("relaxed fit"), but I always thought it looked sort of weird since the lower legs are sort of straight but then I have all this room in my hips to accommodate for the waste-line. I've read that baggy cloths should be avoided since they make things worse, and I've also read some people recommend low-rise pants, but I don't see why.


----------



## MojoMan (Mar 14, 2007)

zblaesi said:


> A compromise to your dilemma might be to just try to wear your pants by your navel. It looks better than having them on your hips, and at least in my case, suspenders aren't extremely necessary; most of the time a belt, if I wear it tight enough, keeps my pants in place. The only problem is wearing your pants higher means you have less crotch room.


Thanks for the advice. I cannot make myself do it. There is something ingrained deep inside me that insists I do everything within my power to avoid looking like this guy:


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

MojoMan said:


> Thanks for the advice. I cannot make myself do it. There is something ingrained deep inside me that insists I do everything within my power to avoid looking like this guy:


Hahahahaha! Yeah, that's exactly how I'm afraid I'll look if I tuck my shirt in. I mean, without suspenders, I have to go higher on my waste, so I don't see how it'd look decent even if I had well-fitted pants.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

zblaesi said:


> Hmm... I recall reading somewhere - I forget where - that pleated pants should be avoided. I forget the reasoning.
> 
> What do you think about the sports coat issue?
> 
> Oh I believe I see what you mean. I think most of my jeans are sort of already like that ("relaxed fit"), but I always thought it looked sort of weird since the lower legs are sort of straight but then I have all this room in my hips to accommodate for the waste-line. I've read that baggy cloths should be avoided since they make things worse, and I've also read some people recommend low-rise pants, but I don't see why.


Wherever you read that pleated pants should be avoided, ignore that advice, and any other advice that the source gives you. They are not your friend and not to be trusted. The fashion industry is trying to push flat-fronts right now, even though they are affirmatively unflattering on most men, so they have lots of their minions, and their brain-dead customers, out repeating their marketing BS.

If you have a prominent gut but spindly legs (the classic apple-on-a-popsicle-stick physique), then the last thing you want is to do away with all the "extra" cloth, since that will make you look like... well, like you actually look. What matters is that the "extra" cloth lie flat and hang vertically. That means that the pants need to be pressed, and have enough substance on their own to make them drape properly. This rules out a lot of cheap pants. You'll have to try trousers on before buying them to see if they work. You may have to have them altered to clean up areas of true bagging, as opposed to draping. *Having cloth that is not in direct contact with your skin is different than "baggy." Baggy is about the shape of the cloth, not the amount*.

It takes more work, and sometimes more money, to properly dress a sub-optimal physique. BTW, the sooner you turn your attention to weight loss, the easier it will be. The longer your body sits at your "new" weight, the harder it will be to reprogram it to think of a lower weight as "normal," and the harder it will fight your weight loss efforts.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

MojoMan said:


> Thanks for the advice. I cannot make myself do it. There is something ingrained deep inside me that insists I do everything within my power to avoid looking like this guy:


Notice how many things they did to give this guy this "look." Not only are his pants _above_ his natural waist, they're a hideous plaid, and they're hemmed about 6" too short. He's wearing a short sleeve button-up shirt, with a tie, which is also a bow tie. And he's got pens in his shirt pocket. And he's wearing plastic, oversized glasses repaired with tape. And he's been given and Alfalfa-style haircut. _And_ they've given him a ridiculous pose.

Refusing to wear your pants where they belong for fear of this is like refusing to get your hair cut because you don't want to look like a skinhead, or refusing to get a job because you're afraid of becoming a workaholic, or refusing to learn to drive because you're afraid of driving into a bridge abutment at 160 MPH, or refusing to drink water when you're thirsty for fear of drowning. You don't have to go 500% beyond the recommended amount... just do what's recommended.


----------



## MojoMan (Mar 14, 2007)

CuffDaddy said:


> *Refusing to wear your pants where they belong for fear* of this is like refusing to get your hair cut because you don't want to look like a skinhead, or refusing to get a job because you're afraid of becoming a workaholic, or refusing to learn to drive because you're afraid of driving into a bridge abutment at 160 MPH, or refusing to drink water when you're thirsty for fear of drowning. You don't have to go 500% beyond the recommended amount... just do what's recommended.


I am not afraid to wear my pants where they belong. Unfortunately, they will not stay in that place. The place where they belong is on the downward slope of my stomach. Gravity rules, no matter how unfashionable that might be.

One way to keep them up is using braces. I discussed my concerns about wearing those, along with some observations about the particular environment I will (hopefully) be working in, in my earlier post here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1036730&postcount=71

Also, if anyone has any comments or recommendations about the suit brand proposals I included in that post, given my body type and all, your input would be much appreciated.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

MojoMan said:


> I am not afraid to wear my pants where they belong. Unfortunately, they will not stay in that place. The place where they belong is on the downward slope of my stomach.


Then you're still wearing them below your waist. The _definition_ of one's waist is that it is _above_ the widest portion of your hips.


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

I would be interested in hearing more about the tacky rubber strips that goes inside the waistband and clings to the shirt. I'm thinking this would help fight gravity as well, no?


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

The rubber strips are called shirt keepers, and they do help. They turn your shirt into suspenders of a sort. They won't work if they're trying to grab your shirt at a place where it's not pressed between the waistband and your body, though, so pants still have to be worn at/near the waist for them to work.


----------



## MojoMan (Mar 14, 2007)

CuffDaddy said:


> Then you're still wearing them below your waist. The _definition_ of one's waist is that it is _above_ the widest portion of your hips.


I know where my waist is. It is about an inch below my navel. I am telling you, my pants will not remain at that level with a belt alone. And I am not breaking any new ground here either. I am quite confident that lots of people here on this board know exactly what I am talking about, even if you do not.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone have any recommendations for sports jackets/blazers? (see my post above)


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

MojoMan said:


> I know where my waist is. It is about an inch below my navel. I am telling you, my pants will not remain at that level with a belt alone. And I am not breaking any new ground here either. I am quite confident that lots of people here on this board know exactly what I am talking about, even if you do not.


What makes you think your waist is there?


----------



## MojoMan (Mar 14, 2007)

CuffDaddy said:


> What makes you think your waist is there?


Because that is where it is. You are just going to have to take my word for it.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm not even sure where my natural waste-line would be if I was within the appropriate weight limit. I would assume it's somewhere in between under my gut and close to my bellybutton. However, I cannot currently wear my pants at that level because they're too close to slipping down under my gut. I must wear them on my hips or slightly higher than normal. I think that's what the other poster is talking about.


----------



## MojoMan (Mar 14, 2007)

zblaesi said:


> However, I cannot currently wear my pants at that level because they're too close to slipping down under my gut. I must wear them on my hips or slightly higher than normal. I think that's what the other poster is talking about.


Exactly correct.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

In addition to my question about sports jackets, I have another question.

About getting pants that hang straight down, how wide should the bottom of the legs be? I just tried on a pair of jeans I recently bought and I noticed that from the waste to the hips, they seemed to hang somewhat straight, but they got narrower toward the bottom which eliminated that effect. However, I'm afraid they'd look funny if the bottom of the pants were much wider.

I might need to take some pictures later so you can see what I mean.

By the way, I was reading earlier posts in this thread and came across how heavier men should avoid running at first. I'm wondering what else I can do at home or around home to start losing weight other than running. I have a treadmill, but the problem is it hurts my knees/feet after a short time if I try to walk or jog at a faster pace. Yet, if I just walk, it doesn't feel like my heart rate gets up. I liked using an elliptical much more, but I really would rather not go to a gym because it is so much easier to fall out of the habit. If I can do stuff at home, I don't have to worry about missing a day because I don't feel like getting out of the house and such. Know what I mean?


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

MojoMan said:


> Because that is where it is. You are just going to have to take my word for it.


You evidently have a different definition of waist than I do. By _definition_, the underside of your belly _cannot_ be your waist.

But let's set aside the semantic disagreements. You need to wear your pants high enough that they're not trying to cling to a narrowing curve. You are correct that gravity will always win if you try to do that, requiring you to cinch your belt very tight, and causing a pregnant effect with your gut.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

zblaesi said:


> About getting pants that hang straight down, how wide should the bottom of the legs be? I just tried on a pair of jeans I recently bought and I noticed that from the waste to the hips, they seemed to hang somewhat straight, but they got narrower toward the bottom which eliminated that effect. However, I'm afraid they'd look funny if the bottom of the pants were much wider...
> 
> By the way, I was reading earlier posts in this thread and came across how heavier men should avoid running at first. I'm wondering what else I can do at home or around home to start losing weight other than running.


zblaesi, the question about the trousers is a good one. The amount of taper desirable depends on a number of factors, including the size of your feet. There's no hard-and-fast rule, but some amount of taper towards the ankles is nearly always needed. But that won't stop a fairly "straight" fall of the fabric, inasmuch as it won't cling and the crease can be maintained down to the break.

As for exercise, I can only share my personal experience, which involved losing a little more than 60 pounds about 6 years ago and keeping all but 10 of it off. I found that I could _never_ lose weight exercising - the harder I worked, the hungrier I got. Diet just about has to be the driver, with exercise just speeding it up. Drop sugar entirely. _Entirely_. Including white starches.

And don't dismiss walking as being insufficiently strenuous. Heart rate is good for cardiovascular fitness, but it does not burn calories. Moving a large mass - such as your body - for a long distance does. Believe it or not, running a mile and walking a mile burn about the same number of calories. Running will burn them faster, but you can't do it as long. If by any chance you play golf, just start walking instead of taking a cart.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

As someone who in the past two years has struggled with weight issues, I appreciate this thread because it makes me aware of the fact that there are other men with similar issues who nevertheless would like to dress well. I think the reference to Gleason is a good one. He was able to dress reasonably well despite his awesome girth. My sense is to dress fairly conservatively, but not to shun style points in ties; pocket squares, hats, gloves and nice thoughtful dressing details. I stick to dark colors and stripes when appropriate. I don't try to envision myself as a Fred Astair, when I am closer to Sidney Greenstreet. The trick is not to expect clothes to change you from one image to another. There is nothing wrong with being a well dressed heavy-set guy. Also, vests could help a lot. Gleason was an obvious advocate of the vest for the bigger man. Also, if you can find a decent tailor there's no need to avoid double breasted suits. In fact, if properly done, in a stripe, they can work well for many heavier guys. Finally, I love hats. I think they are the one detail that really works well with big men, so long as you can carry them off.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm not sure how helpful the talk of Gleason is for me as a young man. At the moment, I don't have much of a need for a full suit, much less a vest.


----------



## MojoMan (Mar 14, 2007)

CuffDaddy said:


> You evidently have a different definition of waist than I do. By _definition_, the underside of your belly _cannot_ be your waist.
> 
> But let's set aside the semantic disagreements. You need to wear your pants high enough that they're not trying to cling to a narrowing curve. You are correct that gravity will always win if you try to do that, requiring you to cinch your belt very tight, and causing a pregnant effect with your gut.


Obviously I never suggested that the definition of someone's waist is the underside of their belly, as I believe you know quite well.

Clearly these little comments of yours have become more about some sort of issues with your attitude than about the topic of the thread. Perhaps it would be better if we let this sub-discussion cool off, and we can hopefully look forward to having a more civil discussion next time we meet.

I hope you have a Happy New Year, CuffDaddy.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

So anyone have any suggestions about blazer/sports coat sizing? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

zblaesi said:


> By the way, I was reading earlier posts in this thread and came across how heavier men should avoid running at first. I'm wondering what else I can do at home or around home to start losing weight other than running. I have a treadmill, but the problem is it hurts my knees/feet after a short time if I try to walk or jog at a faster pace. Yet, if I just walk, it doesn't feel like my heart rate gets up. I liked using an elliptical much more, but I really would rather not go to a gym because it is so much easier to fall out of the habit. If I can do stuff at home, I don't have to worry about missing a day because I don't feel like getting out of the house and such. Know what I mean?


I feel your pain. I was a runner/american football/soccer player in High School when I was about 170lbs. Now as a 230lbs 40-ish Dad with a 17.5 inch neck, 46 inch chest, 40 inch waist and big muscular butt and legs that once could squat a Volkwagen.... I no longer run. :icon_smile_wink:

As others have said, try walking or non-weight bearing exercises like swimming, bicycling / stationary bike or the Elliptical you mention. Just get moving. Start with 10-15 minutes per day and try to build up to 30-60 minutes a day.

However, you will also have to start more carefully watching your diet. Minimize "white food" including sugar/sweets, white pasta, white bread, potatoes etc. Replace those carbohydrates with veg, beans, whole grain etc. Start small with subsituting whole grain bread for white bread on a sandwich or water for a regular Coke. Keeping a food diary of EVERYTHING you eat is a great way to move from "unconscious" to "conscious" eating.

I'm down 30 lbs and want to drop another 20+ in the next few months. You can do it too.

Ciao,

Wisco


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Wisco said:


> I feel your pain. I was a runner/american football/soccer player in High School when I was about 170lbs. Now as a 230lbs 40-ish Dad with a 17.5 inch neck, 46 inch chest, 40 inch waist and big muscular butt and legs that once could squat a Volkwagen.... I no longer run. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> As others have said, try walking or non-weight bearing exercises like swimming, bicycling / stationary bike or the Elliptical you mention. Just get moving. Start with 10-15 minutes per day and try to build up to 30-60 minutes a day.
> 
> ...


Good advice here, though I've found it easier to cut out most "white" starches and cereal grains entirely (I still eat wheat germ and oat bran, and I do like a few croutons on my salad, but that's about it). For a good blog on diet and exercise in the "paleo" (caveman) fashion, check out:
https://theorytopractice.wordpress.com/

After having played football and wrestled in HS, I ran several marathons as well as uncountable numbers of 10Ks in my 20s and also lifted, which in the latter case has become a lifetime hobby, even if now it's taking the more general form of GPP (general physical preparedness) and bodyweight resistance training (I especially love pullups) rather than iron-pushing per se.

Now at 49 a chronic knee problem (I have very little cartilage left in my L knee and it's becoming arthritic) has led my doctors to advise me to stop doing all the fitness walking and elliptical training that I've been wont to do (these being replacements for the running my knee can no longer handle). The docs say that even the elliptical machine is more stress than my knees need, given how swollen and stiff my bad knee becomes after a vigorous 45-to-60 minute elliptical session.

One doc counseled use of the exercycle (which I find rather dull even with my iPod helping to ease the boredom) and swimming (which I have found not regularly feasible owing to the constantly overcrowded conditions at my local rec center, which is a shame as they have a lovely Olympic pool).

So what to do?

My solution has been kettlebell swings plus various GPP bodyweight exercises (step ups, lunges, etc.), sometimes done with some form of added resistance such as dumbbells, a kettlebell, my 40-lb weight vest, a medicine ball, or one of my Bulgarian Training Bags. This is all gear that I keep at home.

If you learn to do it right, the k'bell swing is safe for the lower back, and a very challenging exercise that will really get the heart pumping and the blood flowing as it works a ton of muscles. Currently, I use a 50-lb KB and do sets of 30 swings at a time, with a goal of doing at least 180 swings per day. Each set takes me about 50 seconds. Once you get conditioned, you can do swings just about every day. They are quite easy on the knees. You do flex the knees (the idea is to "throw" the KB up with knee drive and a snapping forward of the hips) but there is no pounding as your feet remain planted firmly on the floor.

I try to alternate sets of swings with exercises such as Turkish Get Ups (a great total-body "real strength" set of movements) and the good old pushups and pullups.

In order to experiment with heavier swings without having to buy more and larger KBs, I have just purchased one of these as well:


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

MojoMan said:


> Clearly these little comments of yours have become more about some sort of issues with your attitude than about the topic of the thread. Perhaps it would be better if we let this sub-discussion cool off, and we can hopefully look forward to having a more civil discussion next time we meet.


Mojoman, I have no idea how any of my comments were construed to reflect an attitude. You and another poster asked questions about how pants should fit. When I offered the best advice I could, I was told it was unworkable, since pants wouldn't stay there. That obviously meant that the meaning of my advice was being lost.

Regardless, I also wish you and yours a happy new year. We less-than-statuesque guys need to stick together around here!


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd appreciate some advice on blazer/sports coat sizing when someone gets the chance. I've mentioned it a few times already, but I'm still unsure how to go about it.

Thanks.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

zblaesi said:


> I'd appreciate some advice on blazer/sports coat sizing when someone gets the chance. I've mentioned it a few times already, but I'm still unsure how to go about it.
> 
> Thanks.


The best advice I can give is to find a big & tall men's store and try some things on.


----------



## CJB (Feb 26, 2009)

zblaesi said:


> By the way, I was reading earlier posts in this thread and came across how heavier men should avoid running at first. I'm wondering what else I can do at home or around home to start losing weight other than running. I have a treadmill, but the problem is it hurts my knees/feet after a short time if I try to walk or jog at a faster pace. Yet, if I just walk, it doesn't feel like my heart rate gets up. I liked using an elliptical much more, but I really would rather not go to a gym because it is so much easier to fall out of the habit. If I can do stuff at home, I don't have to worry about missing a day because I don't feel like getting out of the house and such. Know what I mean?


I am by no means an expert but I think that big guys can run just fine. Not all big guys, I am sure. Some may weigh too much for it to not hurt and some might be old enough that they are more likely to ache than a younger guy.

However, I was 290 and 27 years old when I started running and I didn't have any problems with aches and pains. This is because I went to a running shop and got fitted for a pair of running shoes that factor in my gait and size. From what I have heard, fat guys go well with "The Beast" from Brooks. That is what they gave to me and I love them.

I used to go running in basketball shoes and that hurt like hell when i was done. These Brooks shoes are a different story. I suggest that anyone that wants to start running go to a local running shop and see if they people there can help you out. It did wonders for me and because of running I am down about 20 lbs and still going.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice on exercising. I think I'm going to stick to walking for now and possibly go to the gym every once and a while to use the elliptical. I'm also trying to eat healthier, but I think I'm going to avoid driving myself crazy over it; I've found that when I obsess over eating extremely healthy, it is much easier for me to fall out of the habit and start eating poorly again. I'll definitely take a look into those running shoes.

While I'm at it, I have a question about button-down shirts. I've been reading a lot of threads which basically condemn wearing button-down shirts untucked. I'm wondering if this applies for the big and tall/fat man as well. I find that tucking in button-down shirts makes me look worse than if I leave them untucked. I'm talking strictly casual here with khakis or jeans - like going somewhere casual to eat, going to a store or the mall, going to see a movie, attending class, etc. I usually wear a suede jacket over what I'm wearing during the colder seasons. Would it be a sin to wear my shirts untucked given the circumstances, or should I tuck them in? Or should I avoid button-down shirts altogether and opt for a polo shirt or a T-shirt or something?


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

I think I answered my other questions by searching around the forums, but I have another quick question. 

What brand khakis/chinos do you recommend? I tried on some Dockers at Macys the other day, but none of them seemed to fit well. The issue is that I have to pull my pants up slightly above my waste-line so I don't have a bear-belly hanging over my pants, so they need to be slightly bigger to fit me width-wise while still having crouch room. You know?

Thanks.

P.S. I'm still overweight, but I lost about 20-30 pounds since I started exercising. I fell out of the routine lately, but I'll have all summer to get back on track. Hopefully I'll lose some more weight by fall.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

zblaesi said:


> I think I answered my other questions by searching around the forums, but I have another quick question.
> 
> What brand khakis/chinos do you recommend? I tried on some Dockers at Macys the other day, but none of them seemed to fit well. The issue is that I have to pull my pants up slightly above my waste-line so I don't have a bear-belly hanging over my pants, so they need to be slightly bigger to fit me width-wise while still having crouch room. You know?
> 
> ...


Haggar Pants.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

LL Bean chinos and their Oxford cloth shirts worked the best for me. At one point I was too big for the largest size though.

I've gone from a 52" to a 38" waist over the last 10 months.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Outstanding weight loss, a 14" reduction of your waist measurement, Dragoon! What is your final target? :thumbs-up:


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm 6'2" and have a 34" inseam so I look fairly good (I think) in size 38 pants. I'm going to try to maintain that for a while. The weight loss is what got me interested in clothes again which brought me here.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> LL Bean chinos and their Oxford cloth shirts worked the best for me. At one point I was too big for the largest size though.
> 
> I've gone from a 52" to a 38" waist over the last 10 months.


Yeah, I seem to run about a 44" "waste" (i.e. I wear them close to my bellybutton). However, while a 44" fits me in certain brands, it does not in others. For instance, the Dockers didn't fit me in that size.

Great job with the weight loss by the way.


----------



## Pshrynk (Apr 14, 2010)

The BB Hudson Chinos are a great fit for us on the fluffier side. I am a ex power-lifter, and then cyclist -- big legs, 46 inch chest and a 40 inch waist and only 5 ft 8 and 3/4 inches tall -- and yes that's an important 3/4 of an inch!


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

I tried on some Levis and Arizona jeans today and it seems those fit me in a 46", but I'm not sure if they complement my "body type." What exactly should I be looking for in a pair of pants (khakis and jeans) that fits my body type well?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Look for the relaxed cut jeans. Boot-cut or straight leg jeans generally do not look good on us big guys.

I suggest you try either Tommy hilfiger or Eddie Bauer jeans, both are brands that I recommend.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Try a pair of Carhartt relaxed fit jeans, the model B-17 is my preference.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a question about polos...

I'm having trouble finding quality polos that fit me right. As the shirts go up in sizes, they tend to get much longer, so if I get a shirt that fits me in the shoulders and waste, it hangs really low and doesn't look right. Example: I bought two JCrew polos and they're really long on me.

One solution is to simply tuck the shirts in, but I try to avoid tucking when I can because it doesn't exactly complement my figure. Furthermore, I personally think polos look better untucked. But when the shirts are so long on me, tucking might be my only option.

Any idea where I can get a decent quality polo that fits me right in a bigger size.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

I just said it not to long ago, but I highly recommend Lands End.

Other brands I recommend for big guys: 
Vineyard Vines
Gap 
Eddie Bauer
Polo Ralph Lauren


----------



## Tennyson (Jan 27, 2008)

zblaesi said:


> I have a question about polos...
> 
> I'm having trouble finding quality polos that fit me right. As the shirts go up in sizes, they tend to get much longer, so if I get a shirt that fits me in the shoulders and waste, it hangs really low and doesn't look right. Example: I bought two JCrew polos and they're really long on me.
> 
> ...


Hey Zblaesi...I see you're in south NJ. You might try Frank's Big and Tall--it's a in-state, smallish chain of men's stores for "our sizes." I've shopped at the one in Morristown for years, but they've got several branches further southward. Very good customer service in my experience. Don't know if you've found a satisfactory solution to the blazer/sports jacket question you were asking on here before, but they could probably set you up in that department as well.

Good luck 
Tennyson


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

I actually tried on a Lands End today and it seemed to have the same problem. The only brand that wasn't real long was JF at JCpenny, but the fabric wasn't that great.



ZachGranstrom said:


> I just said it not to long ago, but I highly recommend Lands End.
> 
> Other brands I recommend for big guys:
> Vineyard Vines
> ...


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok, then you might like Gap because I find there polos to be short in length.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

zblaesi said:


> I think I'm going to stick to walking for now and possibly go to the gym every once and a while to use the elliptical. I'm also trying to eat healthier, but I think I'm going to avoid driving myself crazy over it; I've found that when I obsess over eating extremely healthy, it is much easier for me to fall out of the habit and start eating poorly again. I'll definitely take a look into those running shoes.


I would suggest trying rounds of stair- or bleacher-climbing as a form of HIIT (High-Intensity Interval Training).

It's less time-consuming than a long walk, and will give you more 'metabolic oomph' than a sustained activity at a slow pace.

As you get better, you can wear a weighted vest, belt, or backpack; take two steps at a time (this is effectively a lunge); or do more rounds or borrow a practice from CrossFit and do the same number of rounds in less time.

I'm lucky enough to have an accessible and well-ventilated 156-step stairwell in my office building. I think of those stairs as a 'free exercise machine' that I can use several times a day with no interruption to my office routine as a walk up them takes only about 2 minutes.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Tennyson said:


> Hey Zblaesi...I see you're in south NJ. You might try Frank's Big and Tall--it's a in-state, smallish chain of men's stores for "our sizes." I've shopped at the one in Morristown for years, but they've got several branches further southward. Very good customer service in my experience.


Thanks. I'll look into it.



> Don't know if you've found a satisfactory solution to the blazer/sports jacket question you were asking on here before, but they could probably set you up in that department as well.


I actually ended up buying an Anderson-Little blazer. I'm very satisfied with my purchase. It doesn't look _great_ on me, but I think it will look better as I lose some more weight. The main problem is how it fits me down my back. That's not anything against Anderson-Little; it's just a general problem for my body shape.

Maybe I'll post some pictures later. Since I'm going on a trip for which nice cloths would be preferable, over the last week or so, I've made steps to renew my wardrobe.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Two quick questions...

Where do you guys get your socks? I have wide shins (not necessarily because I'm fat, but because of my build), and I find that I can't get my socks very high up my leg because they stretch to compensate for my shin size. This also makes the patterns look weird since they stretch out. I've found "long" socks, but I'm not sure this will help; I need the sock to be wider at the top area. Any ideas?

Second, should I wear pleated or flat front khakis? With pleated khakis, they tend to make me look somewhat thinner from the side (because the pleats sort of hide my gut tucked under the pants). But in the front they look sort of weird and almost seem to accentuate my weight. On the other hand, flat fronts look better in the front, but fit slightly tighter and cling to my body a bit more. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Disclosure: I'm not a big guy. But IMO pleats look better on big men. Socks; how about trying a pair of OTC?


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I _am_ a moderately big guy who used to be a lot bigger. I will not wear flat fronts for love nor money.

The most flattering thing a guy carrying some extra weight can have going is a vertical fall of fabric. Clothes should hang, not cling. Clinging makes every extra ounce especially visible, and creates the impression that you are about to burst a seam (perhaps because of an extra large breakfast). Flat fronts are especially prone to generating stress/stretch wrinkles/creases around the crotch and pelvic area. Not what you're looking for.

Flat fronts probably only "look better from the front" because you've grown up wearing jeans, which gets people used to the appearance of a FF pair of pants.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

zblaesi said:


> Two quick questions...
> 
> Where do you guys get your socks? I have wide shins (not necessarily because I'm fat, but because of my build), and I find that I can't get my socks very high up my leg because they stretch to compensate for my shin size. This also makes the patterns look weird since they stretch out. I've found "long" socks, but I'm not sure this will help; I need the sock to be wider at the top area. Any ideas?
> 
> Second, should I wear pleated or flat front khakis? With pleated khakis, they tend to make me look somewhat thinner from the side (because the pleats sort of hide my gut tucked under the pants). But in the front they look sort of weird and almost seem to accentuate my weight. On the other hand, flat fronts look better in the front, but fit slightly tighter and cling to my body a bit more. What do you guys recommend?


Have you tried the Viccel socks from Turkey that you can buy at a discount thru this forum? They are stretchy but sort of in a soft way; they might give you the circumferential stretch you need to accommodate your wide calves. You definitely want the OTC styles, btw--there's nothing worse than dress socks that leave naked calf exposed.

I would recommend you go with pleats on your trousers.


----------



## jackets5 (Oct 10, 2008)

6'1 265. 50L jacket with a 38x32 pant. have big issues in the shoulders of jackets and thighs. played football in college and still lift all the time but trying to cut down. just started a weight loss bet with my brother and goal is to get down to 235 like i played at my senior year of college. still will never be able to get great stuff off the rack without massive alterations. Went to a Zegna boutique a few weeks ago and tried on the largest sport jacket they had in the store and was scared to rip the jacked in the shoulders, but what beautiful fabrics.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Guys, just to serve as an example, here are a few pictures of an outfit I plan to wear (with a navy blazer and possibly a sweater-vest). I took pictures wearing both the pleated khakis and the flat-front. The clothes are kind of wrinkled because I need to iron them, and the images aren't great because I took and edited the pictures in a hurry. I sort of see what you guys are saying about the pleats, so I'll probably wear those for when I go on the trip I mentioned (or didn't I mention it?).

I think I look pretty bad in these pictures; I have a long way to go. But I've actually lost a little weight since I first posted in this thread.

Here's the images:

Pleats:

https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy308/zachblaesi/khakis1.jpg

Flat-front:

https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy308/zachblaesi/khakis2.jpg

Here's a side shot of the pleated pants so you can see an example of how I have bad posture (which causes blazers to look poor in the back):

https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy308/zachblaesi/khakis3.jpg


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

To me, neither looks decidedly better than the other. It would be a bit easier to judge if your hands weren't in your pockets, though.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

CuffDaddy said:


> I _am_ a moderately big guy who used to be a lot bigger. I will not wear flat fronts for love nor money.
> 
> The most flattering thing a guy carrying some extra weight can have going is a vertical fall of fabric. Clothes should hang, not cling. Clinging makes every extra ounce especially visible, and creates the impression that you are about to burst a seam (perhaps because of an extra large breakfast). Flat fronts are especially prone to generating stress/stretch wrinkles/creases around the crotch and pelvic area. Not what you're looking for.
> 
> Flat fronts probably only "look better from the front" because you've grown up wearing jeans, which gets people used to the appearance of a FF pair of pants.


+100. I'm a 46L in dress pants, no temptation could get me to wear flat fronts except in jeans, where I can wear an untucked shirt. "Oh the humanity!"


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> To me, neither looks decidedly better than the other. It would be a bit easier to judge if your hands weren't in your pockets, though.


Whoops. Didn't think of that. Habit.

I'll just go with the pleated and wear the flat-fronts some other time. I'll take some more pictures later.


----------



## CJB (Feb 26, 2009)

I thought you looked just fine in both pairs, although I will admit that the hands in the pockets slightly obscure the fit. I would go with what ever you are more comfortable in. Congrats on the recent weight loss and good luck on keeping it up.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Here are my two main problems with being large.

1. I wear a 50" or 52" jacket but a 40" waist pant. I recently bought my first new suit in many, many years, and found this to be quite a problem. I wound up going with matching separates from Pronto Uomo at The Men's Warehouse, but it looks like suits are rarely sold as separates so my choices in the future will be quite limited. Perhaps MTM is the solution, but that's out of my price range for now.

2. Ties. Well, we all know this one. Standard-length ties are too short to reach to the proper length without the skinny end being ridiculously short, and the four-in-hand is the only knot realistically possible. Long ties are hard to find and the selection is minimal.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

JJR512 said:


> 2. Ties. Well, we all know this one. Standard-length ties are too short to reach to the proper length without the skinny end being ridiculously short, and the four-in-hand is the only knot realistically possible. Long ties are hard to find and the selection is minimal.


Nordstroms usually has a decent selection of extra-long ties. Many Brooks Brothers ties are available in long lengths (usually have to mail order them). I've found some reasonably long ties (60") at Nordstroms Rack and Saks Off Fifth (bring a measuring tape) as well as ties labled as XL. Finally check out the Tie-Bar. A few hundred XL (64") ties that are fairly decent for $20 each.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

JWM1960 said:


> OK now that we have this thread going, let's get down to the issues of fit:
> 
> 1. Socks: I am tired of socks that bite into my calves. When I buy "big man's" socks they are bigger at the top which stops them from biting into my legs, but they must be made to fit a size 14 foot because the heal of the big socks are up the back of my heels of my size 11's. Alternative is to wear regular sized socks but not pull them up. Of course this means that there is exposed skin showing between my pants cuff and sock when I sit, which is not desirable. Anyone find a solution to this?
> 
> ...


#2 the trouser works up when you sit, and thats normal. but heavy thighs pinch in and hold that cloth and do not allow it to drop down again.
i havent come up with an answer to that one yet.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> Here are my two main problems with being large.
> 
> 1. I wear a 50" or 52" jacket but a 40" waist pant. I recently bought my first new suit in many, many years, and found this to be quite a problem. I wound up going with matching separates from Pronto Uomo at The Men's Warehouse, but it looks like suits are rarely sold as separates so my choices in the future will be quite limited. Perhaps MTM is the solution, but that's out of my price range for now.
> 
> 2. Ties. Well, we all know this one. Standard-length ties are too short to reach to the proper length without the skinny end being ridiculously short, and the four-in-hand is the only knot realistically possible. Long ties are hard to find and the selection is minimal.


1. Go to the Wizard of Aahs for suits. (they look better, while also being relatively inexpensive)Also, if you email him, he will sell you suits in separates.

https://stores.ebay.com/The-Wizard-of-Aahs?_rdc=1

2. The Tiebar has a great selection of XL ties.

Robert Talbott

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## CJB (Feb 26, 2009)

ZachGranstrom said:


> 1. Go to the Wizard of Aahs for suits. (they look better, while also being relatively inexpensive)Also, if you email him, he will sell you suits in separates.
> 
> https://stores.ebay.com/The-Wizard-of-Aahs?_rdc=1
> 
> ...


^Yup. Also, if you aren't opposed to JAB, they can help you out with separates as well. I have the same problem you do, except I am tall too boot, so the Wizard doesn't work for me.


----------



## CJB (Feb 26, 2009)

Also, Zach, it seems like every time I decide that I have something to contribute I get to the bottom of the thread and find that you have taken my idea. Getting a little old.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry. I'll try to comment less.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

LETS GO OVER THIS AGAIN.

your belly button does not determine your waist position. because you could have a high or low button.
put your hands on your hip bones, run your hands up to the top of the hip bone [pelvis if you prefer].
now roll your hand over the top of that corner so that your fingers sink inward and on top of the bone. 
that space just above the hip bone is YOUR NATURAL WAIST and no where else. even if there is a roll of fat there.
mother nature decided that it was the best way to keep your trousers from falling down. 
but then, where you wear your pants is your business.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

a couple of folks spoke of hard to find wide size shoes. i wear a eeee width, and sometimes a eeeee.
www.wideshoes.com has them from eee to eeeeee. sizes up to 20.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Wait, are you recommending I wear my pants at my natural waste even if I'm overweight?



a tailor said:


> LETS GO OVER THIS AGAIN.
> 
> your belly button does not determine your waist position. because you could have a high or low button.
> put your hands on your hip bones, run your hands up to the top of the hip bone [pelvis if you prefer].
> ...


----------



## De-Boj (Jul 5, 2009)

zblaesi said:


> Wait, are you recommending I wear my pants at my natural waste even if I'm overweight?


I think that is what Mr. Di Pietropaolo is saying. you have a better chance of keeping your pants up at your natural waist. When your pants slide down below your belly... , well lets just say that it doesn't help the cause. when I was at my max weight I quickly learned to appreciate pants that sit a little higher on my waist. They stay up better on their own, and look better.

I am going to recommend you take a look at suspenders. They should help keep your pants exactly where you want them. when I was going through my weight loss last year I had suspender buttons added to some of my pants. I was a little self consoious about them, so I wore a sweater, or a vest over them. It had an additional benifit of extending the wearability of some of my pants. as I lost weight, my pants got more loose, which required a tighter belt to keep up. after a little bit, this looks really sloppy. The suspenders don't bunch up the pants the same way a belt does. Was it a perfect solution? no, did it get the job done long enough for me to get comfortable in my new weight? Yup.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Another question about polos. I find that when I get a size that fits me in the chest/stomach, the shoulders often sort of slide and then the collar looks way too wide. This is sort of hard to describe, but I'm under the impression that the plackets of polo shirts are supposed to sort of line up with each other when fitted properly; in my case, the plackets separate and open wide such that the collar doesn't look right. Is there a solution to this problem?


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Another question: For button-downs, what Lands End and Brooks Brothers "fit" would work best for the overweight man?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

zblaesi said:


> Another question: For button-downs, what Lands End fit would work best for the overweight man?


The traditional regular fit button-down shirt. (regular fits well on me, but if you like room, then go for the big traditional fit button-down shirts.)


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

ZachGranstrom said:


> The traditional regular fit button-down shirt. (regular fits well on me, but if you like room, then go for the big traditional fit button-down shirts.)


I revised my post after you responded, apparently. What about for Brooks Brothers?

Thanks.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

zblaesi said:


> I revised my post after you responded, apparently. What about for Brooks Brothers?
> 
> Thanks.


Traditional fit shirts. (very roomy for big guys, which is nice)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

zblaesi said:


> Another question about polos. I find that when I get a size that fits me in the chest/stomach, the shoulders often sort of slide and then the collar looks way too wide. This is sort of hard to describe, but I'm under the impression that the plackets of polo shirts are supposed to sort of line up with each other when fitted properly; in my case, the plackets separate and open wide such that the collar doesn't look right. Is there a solution to this problem?


More important they line up when buttoned. It doesn't look bad to have a "V" neck opening unbuttoned, but it looks like one is wearing too small a shirt if the placket gaps when buttoned.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> More important they line up when buttoned. It doesn't look bad to have a "V" neck opening unbuttoned, but it looks like one is wearing too small a shirt if the placket gaps when buttoned.


It doesn't look like a V so much as a... I don't know. Hard to explain. Doesn't look right, though.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

I need some help with sizing for Brooks Brothers button-downs.

My neck-size seems to be about 17 and 1/2 inches (with a thumbs pace between the tape measure). I'm having trouble getting a precise measurement on my sleeve lengths, but I believe it's about 34 inches. Having said this, since I'm overweight, should I go up to an 18 inch neck size with 34 inches in sleeves. This could counter shrinkage issues as well. Or should I just get a 17 and 1/2 inch?

Thanks.

EDIT

The sale was about to end, so I just went with the 18 neck size. If it doesn't fit, I'll just refund it for the right size.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Just some info about my progress. From when I first started exercising (somewhat inconsistently), I've lost about 25-30 pounds (which isn't that big of a deal... yet). Nonetheless, with stress over school work and other stuff going on in my life, I fell off track a few times, so I probably could have lost much more had I remained consistent. But summer started for me about a week ago, and I've started my routine back up again; I plan to stick with it consistently for the next three months and lose another 20 or so pounds. Going at this rate, hopefully I'll lose most if not all of the weight by the time I transfer to university. At that point, I can completely revise my wardrobe and start worrying more about fit and whatnot.

By the way, guys, after following these forums for about half a year to a year now, I've begun to accumulate both a temporary and long-term wardrobe (and accessories). Some of the clothing items I've bought fit somewhat tight, so they'll only look better as I lose weight. On the other hand, some of the items will last me a great while, like shoes, my wrist-watch, and other accessories.

Unfortunately, I'm unhappy with two or three of my shirts because I took them to a ****** tailor who did not give me the option to move the plackets when shortening the sleeves - I didn't know any better. To solve this problem in the future, I plan to buy my shirts from BB according to neck size/sleeve length.

Moreover, some of the items probably aren't very high quality (e.g. St. John's Bay and Arizona); my goal was to save money in these areas so I don't waste my money on clothing that doesn't last as I lose weight.

I plan to post pictures later, but here's a list of my current wardrobe (more or less), with links where I could find them:

*Jackets*

• Anderson-Little blazer (navy)
•  Lands End sports coat (brown wool, thrifted for $3; not sure about the quality)
•  St. John's Bay "golf jacket" (for rainy weather)

*Dress Shirts*

• JCrew glacier stripe point collar
• JCrew point collar "haberdashery" (white with blue/burgundy pin stripes, got on sale for about $15 at an outlet store; not sure about the quality)
• JCrew pinpoint oxford (white)
• BB pinpoint oxford (blue - pending shipment)
•  BB oxford (burgundy stripes - pending shipment)

*Sports shirts*

• Saint John Bay spread collar poplin (blue with white stripes; color not pictured on the link)
• JCrew secret wash lightweight point-collar poplin (faded black)

*Sweaters
*
•  JCrew cotton-cashmere v-neck sweater (ocean blue)
• JCrew outlet sweater vest (argyle - green, khaki, etc.)
• BB outlet sweater vest (navy)

*Polos/shirts*

•  JCrew pique polo (navy)
• JCrew pique polo (dark wood)
• Walmart George polo cotton (navy - I bought this only because it fit well)
• Walmart Henley shirt (cream)

*T-Shirts*

• JCrew v-neck (faded black)
• JCrew v-neck (light grey)
• Arizona v-neck (brown)
• JCpenny crew neck (black with grey around the rims)
• JCpenny crew neck (dark grey with black around the rims)
• JCpenny crew neck (navy with grey around the rims)

*Pants*

• Arizona dark stonewash jeans (x 2)
• Arizona medium stonewash jeans (x 2)
• Levi dark jeans (x 1)
• Pleated St. John's bay tan khakis (x 1)
• Unpleated St. John's Bay tan khakis (x 2)

*Shoes
*
• Sperry Top-sider Mako 2-eye canoe (amaretto)
• SAS Penny loafer (burgundy) 
•  AE McClain (chili - pending shipment)

*Accessories/ties

*• Seiko Spirit SCVS013
• Patterned pocket square (teal with hints of burgundy).
• JCrew tie (narrow, thick blue stripes over white)
• Zegna tie (gold with hints of burgundy and blue/black, diamond pattern, bought from ebay for $10)

Here are the items I plan to buy - either within the near future (potentially as birthday presents) or later on for the fall/winter:

• Lands End OCBDs (when they go on sale)
• BB dress shirts (for the Father's Day sale)
• PF Flyer albin 
• Kent Wang pocket squares
• Peacoat (not sure which brand; something inexpensive until I lose more weight)
• Red Wing boots (probably the Gentleman's Traveler)

Any advice you guys have to give on the basis of this post?

Thanks for all the help over the last year - in this thread or in other threads.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Whether it's finances, age/peer group, novice to better dressing or goal of weight loss, I think you're wise focusing on more casual clothes as you've been doing. 

Short-term, I think you could use a pair of gray wool trousers-it's a color you lack in trousers and would step the blazer up a notch over the chinos. And I think a tie with a red field to go with the aforementioned-something like one of the BB repps.

Mid-term; some broadcloth dress shirts in the four basic solid colors of light blue, white, pink and ecru. A few more ties. Some black shoes.

Longer-term, I'd guess your situation will have stabilized in a few ways, so start looking at suits!


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Whether it's finances, age/peer group, novice to better dressing or goal of weight loss, I think you're wise focusing on more casual clothes as you've been doing.


I suppose it's all of the above. I'm a college student taking classes at a community college. I take most of my classes online, so I don't get out that much in the first place; plus, most people at my college dress like crap anyway. I'll be transferring to a university within two semesters (potentially in an area where people dress much nicer - e.g. I'm considering NYU), and I'll have about another 2-3 three years to complete my major. In other words, it's not like I have much use for a full suit; when needed, a dress shirt, tie, blazer, and khakis seem to do just fine.

I was also a total novice. When I was a teenager, I skateboarded, so I always dressed like a "skater:" logo t-shirts, jeans, skate shoes, etc. In fact, I had worn the same pair of skate shoes for about a year - they were comfortable - before I got my boat shoes. So simply wearing sports shirts and khakis is a big step forward.

Money isn't a _huge_ factor, but I don't want to spend loads of cash if I'm going to need new clothing when I lose weight. However, for most of my life, I wasn't very picky about clothing, and I would make due with very few items of clothing. I'm still financially dependent upon my parents as I am a student, so my parents have been helping me build my wardrobe. They don't really mind since I needed new clothing really bad.



> Short-term, I think you could use a pair of gray wool trousers-it's a color you lack in trousers and would step the blazer up a notch over the chinos.


That's a good idea, but the problem is _fit_. I find it really hard to find pants that fit me well, besides jeans. For instance, the St. John's Bay pants seem to fit me well in the waste, but the pant legs look pretty bad - I recently noticed this. I would have no idea which brands to try for gray wool trousers.



> And I think a tie with a red field to go with the aforementioned-something like one of the BB repps.


Could you give an example?



> Mid-term; some broadcloth dress shirts in the four basic solid colors of light blue, white, pink and ecru. A few more ties. Some black shoes.


Can you explain the broadcloth? This will be something to keep a look out for when BB has another sale. I plan to buy one or two more OCBDs, but it'd be nice to get some shirts with patterns - since most of my shirts are solids or simple pinstriped.



> Longer-term, I'd guess your situation will have stabilized in a few ways, so start looking at suits!


I probably won't need a suit or black shoes for a long, long time. I plan to dual major in philosophy and mathematics for my B.A., and long-term, get a PhD in philosophy. Philosophers - my friend described them as "awkward - that's why they're philosophers" - tend to dress sort of relaxed, so I don't perceive the frequent need of a suit.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

By the way, to see what I mean about pants fit, here is a picture of my khakis, the St. John's Bay sports shirt, and my blazer. (Fyi, unless it's just sitting on me weird, I recently noticed that the aforementioned junk tailor didn't take my blazer's one sleeve up far enough to reveal my shirt cuff.) Notice how the pants look sort of weird in the lower legs and by the feet. Maybe they need to be hemmed or simply cuffed, but they seem too baggy or something (i.e. too wide in the lower leg).

By comparison, here is a picture of me wearing jeans. (Excuse the weird picture angle.) In my opinion, they look much better than khakis (they make me look less "round" or pair shaped) , but I can't confine myself to _just_ jeans.

Oh, one more thing. You other "big" guys should post pictures of your clothing so I could see how other non-skinny people pull off nice clothing and fits. Potentially, the thread could include WAYT posts for those who have big body types or who are in the process of losing weight. I'd never dare post pictures of myself on, say, styleforum. The ridicule would be immense! Haha.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...Red-white&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

Any of the numbered BB repps would fill the bill, but the BB#1 is probably the best-known. Broadcloth; quickest/easiest way to explain is it's smooth in surface..most dress shirts are broadcloth. I suggested broadcloth since you just got a pinpoint and an oxford shirt (textured).


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

> Any of the numbered BB repps would fill the bill, but the BB#1 is probably the best-known. Broadcloth; quickest/easiest way to explain is it's smooth in surface..most dress shirts are broadcloth. I suggested broadcloth since you just got a pinpoint and an oxford shirt (textured).


Thanks.

Any ideas about trousers?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

JAB, maybe? I say that because:

1) Decent value. 

2) Ongoing sales, and some occasional screaming deals in their website clearance section.

3) They stock some big/tall goods.

4) A pretty good exchange policy.

Actually, you *might* have good luck finding something there, since the smaller sizes seem to sell-out fastest in the clearance section.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Another quick question about fit, in relation to my earlier question about ordering from BB.

I thought it'd be safe to order my sizes in 18-34 for the BB sale the other day, but I went into a BB outlet store today to try some stuff on, and I think I might need a 17&1/2-33 or even a 17-33. Based on what I tried on in the store (line "1818"), 34 sleeves are definitely too long, though not by much. Furthermore, a size 18 neck seemed way too roomy in the chest. 17 seemed to fit be _just_ right, but I might want to grab 17&1/2 in case the shirts shrink. Of course, a tighter fit might not be a bad thing in the long run if losing weight does affect how shirts fit. On the other hand, at least for now, I think I'd rather get the BB shirts so they fit me _right now_.

My order didn't ship, so maybe if I give BB a call, they could switch the sizes for me. Given the previous info, would you go with a size 17 neck or 17&1/2?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

^^^^
Yup, just call them and I'm sure they will help you out. (they provide great customer service)

stick to 17 1/2.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Zach. I called and they switched my order. The one shirt is on back order, but oh well; I didn't know what to switch it to. Hopefully it fits. If it does, I'll know what to get for the upcoming sale.

By the way, here's another minor quibble. I notice that to get khakis to fit me in the waste/rear without clinging to my body, the legs (down by my ankles) seem really wide and baggy. It just doesn't look good. Here's a picture for an example. It looks really sloppy. (Compare how these jeans seem to fit me much better and don't look as sloppy.) I don't know how to fix this without tailoring - which I can't afford in the case of pants. These pants are St. John's Bay, which seem to fit me best in the waste/rear, but I don't know what else to try. Dockers and Haggar didn't work that well.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

^^^
Maybe you should try Eddie Bauer,Land's End, or LL bean. (unfortunately, you're going to have to try several different style or brands of pants until you find the one perfect for you)


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

ZachGranstrom said:


> ^^^
> Maybe you should try Eddie Bauer,Land's End, or LL bean. (unfortunately, you're going to have to try several different style or brands of pants until you find the one perfect for you)


Sears didn't have any LE in my size. The difficulty is many of these brands aren't carried in local stores, so I can't try them on.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

zblaesi said:


> Sears didn't have any LE in my size. The difficulty is many of these brands aren't carried in local stores, so I can't try them on.


Just buy a few sizes or styles from LE, try them on, decide what you want. Then return what you don't want (don't fit) at Sear's.( they give a full return)


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Which LE model pants do you recommend specifically? I notice most of them are non-iron; not sure if that should be avoided in the case of pants.

By the way, do you guys know of any pictures of big men wearing properly fitting pants/khakis so I can see what I should be looking out for?

Thanks.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Maybe you should try Eddie Bauer,Land's End, or LL bean. (unfortunately, you're going to have to try several different style or brands of pants until you find the one perfect for you)


+1. That's what I had to do. I finally found JosABank has the best khaki/chino fit for me. I am a 44L/34 who is a bit, ahem, beefy in the seat. When they run their best sale of the year (buy one get two free) they are about $20 a pair plus shipping.

In our size range, you are just going to have to buy a bunch as you can afford it, with the understanding that you will return 95% of them. I have tried them all - Bauer, Bean, LE, etc. No stores carry our sizes anywhere, you just have to order and return.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Another question: where can I get budget/affordable sports shirts/madras shirts that are sold by neck size/sleeve length rather than standard sizes (S, M, L, etc.)?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

You're likely not going to find them. By their nature, sport shirts are generally worn with open collars; probably rolled-up sleeves.

Prada and Duchamp have a lot of arguably sport (or very fashion-forward dress) shirts with sized collars, but that's waaaay out of the $.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe I can just roll the sleeves up, but when the sleeves are fairly long, they tend to bunch up really bad when rolled. Any recommendations for extremely cheap but decent sports/madras shirts, for the purpose of wearing and rolling up the sleeves?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

For extremely cheap but serviceable shirts, discounters like Wal-Mart. Short of that, outlets or seasonal clearance sales @ department stores.

I guess you've considered short-sleeve shirts?


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> For extremely cheap but serviceable shirts, discounters like Wal-Mart. Short of that, outlets or seasonal clearance sales @ department stores.
> 
> I guess you've considered short-sleeve shirts?


I bought a madras shirt from Walmart once and it seemed _really_ low quality - and I'm not even a good judge of quality!

I don't personally like the look of short-sleeved shirts, but it's an option I suppose.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

I received my one BB OCBD today. I really like it, but I want to confirm the fit. The shirt seems really long, but this might be normal for BB, and I should be tucking it all the time anyway. The collar is a little high up my neck, but this might be normal as well. I have some roominess, but it might shrink when I wash it. How does the fit look?

https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy308/zachblaesi/alt001.jpg

https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy308/zachblaesi/alt003-2.jpg

https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy308/zachblaesi/alt005-1.jpg

https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy308/zachblaesi/alt006-1.jpg

https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy308/zachblaesi/alt008-1.jpg

https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy308/zachblaesi/alt012.jpg


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

What do you guys think? I think it fits pretty well so I threw it in the wash.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
From what is shown by the photos, the shirt seems to fit you reasonably well. How does the collar feel, when you secure that final button.? Does it allow you sufficient slack to insert two fingers on the inside circumference of the collar? As to you question pertaining to shrinkage, I've purchased a pretty fair number of BB's retail store OCBD's and not experienced any noticeable shrinkage. However a couple years back, I picked up three of their 346 OCBD's at one of our local outlets and those did shrink a bi around the collar (to the point that they became slightly uncomfortable to wear with the collar secured. 

Here's hoping the new shirt works out for you! :thumbs-up:


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm going to NY tomorrow to see a play, so I'm going to wear my new BB shirt. Depending on how hot it is, I'll either wear my blazer or roll the sleeves up. Here are some pictures.

https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy308/zachblaesi/alt016-1.jpg
https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy308/zachblaesi/alt009-1.jpg

Looks fairly decent in my opinion. Though, I always have to take my pictures in silly places - mirrors, the kitchen (where I can set the camera with the timer).

Btw, I got my blazer tailored for the _second_ time. The first tailor didn't shorten the one sleeve enough. And I'm still wondering if I show enough cuff! Depending on how I stand, the cuff is sometimes not visible. I can't afford to get it tailored again, that's for sure.


----------



## JDD (Jun 5, 2010)

CJB said:


> Can anyone suggest any online big and tall retailers?
> 
> My problem is that I am both big AND tall. Most stuff that is big enough is for shorter guys, and most stuff that is tall enough is for skinny guys. This means that I can't just go to the big and tall sections for department stores and the like.


A freakin men. I can find slacks that are the right length. I can find slacks that are the right waist. If I do manage to find one that is a match for both, the are too short in the rise and look like crap. Or, they somehow manage to fit there and then the waist is far too big and they end up gaping in the back.

I work in a professional office. If I were a skinny guy, I'd be wearing a suit everyday. But, the reality is I have the hardest time finding quality stuff in my size that doesn't cost the same as a downpayment on a house.

JD


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

zblaesi said:


> Oh, one more thing. You other "big" guys should post pictures of your clothing so I could see how other non-skinny people pull off nice clothing and fits. Potentially, the thread could include WAYT posts for those who have big body types or who are in the process of losing weight. I'd never dare post pictures of myself on, say, styleforum. The ridicule would be immense! Haha.


I don't say this to scare you, but regardless of which clothing board you post them on, they can be cut and pasted by others to other boards. If you know SF, then you probably have seen pics from AAAC members reposted there...often without their knowledge.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> I don't say this to scare you, but regardless of which clothing board you post them on, they can be cut and pasted by others to other boards. If you know SF, then you probably have seen pics from AAAC members reposted there...often without their knowledge.


True, but I don't mind _that_ much. I'm not going to commit suicide, but I won't worry about being killed. I don't see why SF members would get a kick out of making fun of overweight people, anyway. That's one reason why I prefer AAAC - people are much more friendly. Maybe it's because more people on SF are young men. Then again, I'm a young man, and I'm not an ass.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Fyi, it was _way_ too hot to wear a blazer. 90 degrees at one point! I went to see _A Behanding in Spokane_. I hadn't been to a play ever before. It was fun.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Question about weight loss:

For the past 12 days straight (start of summer), I've managed to get some form of activity. A number of those days I went to the gym and used the eliptical for 30-35 minutes. On those days I didn't go to the gym, I _walked_ on a treadmil at home for 30 minutes - being overweight, running hurts my legs too bad. On some days, I also went for walks on the boardwalk in addition to going to the gym or walking on the treadmill.

My question is if this enough for now. Should I be doing more? Say, go up to 40 minutes? And is _walking_ on the treadmill - when I don't have time to go to the gym - good enough? I've been counting walking on the treadmill as "activity" on my calender, but I'm wondering if that's too easy.

I want to get down to 250 by the end of the summer. I weigh 262-264 now. That's about 20-25 pounds less than when I started, but going down to 250 seems realistic. I ultimately want to get to about 200, then I can start adding weight lifting to my routine (if not sooner).


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Another quick question. I notice that after walking around for a while, the collar on my BB oxford sort of pulls back so that there is a gap between the collar and the back of my neck. This makes the points of the collar - where they are buttoned to the shirt - sort of sit weird on my neck; they sort of turn outward and look awkward. I'm wondering if this means that the neck-size is slightly too small. If that's the case, I don't mind that much, since I plan to lose weight and grow into things anyway, but I was just curious.

Oh, and one more thing. The traditional fit seems pretty baggy on me, which is both good and bad. It allows me to have more room around the gut when I sit down so the buttons don't start to pull. But it also looks slightly sloppy. In the future, should I consider a different fit? Would a tailored fit look horrible on an overweight guy?

Thanks.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

```

```



zblaesi said:


> Question about weight loss:
> 
> For the past 12 days straight (start of summer), I've managed to get some form of activity. A number of those days I went to the gym and used the eliptical for 30-35 minutes. On those days I didn't go to the gym, I _walked_ on a treadmil at home for 30 minutes - being overweight, running hurts my legs too bad. On some days, I also went for walks on the boardwalk in addition to going to the gym or walking on the treadmill.
> 
> ...


I would just add that you include some strength training and swimming to your work- out regiment.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

ZachGranstrom said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> I would just add that you include some strength training and swimming to your work- out regiment.


Thanks.

On another note... I'm really starting to get pissed with the tailors in my area. If you've seen my past thread about tailoring, my first tailor shortened by sleeves without adjusting the plackets. I didn't even know this was option, but she didn't give it to me. In addition, she didn't bring the one sleeve up on my blazer enough to show cuff. I also had her sow on the silver buttons that I bought extra, and most of them are very loose and I'm afraid they'll fall off.

So then I took my stuff to some Asian lady who at least knew how to take up plackets - when I asked her about it. But when I got my blazer back - of which I had that one cuff adjusted - the sleeves still seem too long! This is ridiculous because it's such a simple task. I'm really wondering if I should go complain because I spent money on this. I mean, it doesn't matter _that_ much, but still.

Any of you guys ever had an experience like this?


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

zblaesi said:


> Another quick question. I notice that after walking around for a while, the collar on my BB oxford sort of pulls back so that there is a gap between the collar and the back of my neck. This makes the points of the collar - where they are buttoned to the shirt - sort of sit weird on my neck; they sort of turn outward and look awkward. I'm wondering if this means that the neck-size is slightly too small. If that's the case, I don't mind that much, since I plan to lose weight and grow into things anyway, but I was just curious.
> 
> Oh, and one more thing. The traditional fit seems pretty baggy on me, which is both good and bad. It allows me to have more room around the gut when I sit down so the buttons don't start to pull. But it also looks slightly sloppy. In the future, should I consider a different fit? Would a tailored fit look horrible on an overweight guy?
> 
> Thanks.


Any comments?


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

zblaesi said:


> Any comments?


Be patient; you posted your quoted message late on a Saturday night, and it's only late Sunday morning now. Sunday mornings are probably a very slow time for the message board, what with people sleeping in, doing nice breakfasts, church, and in general living it up in Real Life Land.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

JJR512 said:


> Be patient; you posted your quoted message late on a Saturday night, and it's only late Sunday morning now. Sunday mornings are probably a very slow time for the message board, what with people sleeping in, doing nice breakfasts, church, and in general living it up in Real Life Land.


Sorry, it felt like more time elapsed than actually did.


----------



## CJB (Feb 26, 2009)

zblaesi said:


> Question about weight loss:
> 
> For the past 12 days straight (start of summer), I've managed to get some form of activity. A number of those days I went to the gym and used the eliptical for 30-35 minutes. On those days I didn't go to the gym, I _walked_ on a treadmil at home for 30 minutes - being overweight, running hurts my legs too bad. On some days, I also went for walks on the boardwalk in addition to going to the gym or walking on the treadmill.
> 
> ...


Although difficult in practice, weight loss is simple in theory. Burn more calories than you take in. About a year ago I started trying to lose my gut as well and one of the tools I used was a calorie counter. While by no means exact, it did give me a general idea of about how many calories I was burning with each workout. You just put in height, weight, activity, and time and it will give you a number of calories burned based upon some presumably reliable calculation. While I can't say for sure that it is giving you a correct number, at least it will be giving you something to track progress with. It has helped me out in my efforts.


----------



## CJB (Feb 26, 2009)

Just realized that the one I gave you doesn't have an input for height, I suggest you look for one that does. Sadly, I can't find the one I used to use. Sorry.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

zblaesi said:


> Thanks.
> 
> On another note... I'm really starting to get pissed with the tailors in my area. If you've seen my past thread about tailoring, my first tailor shortened by sleeves without adjusting the plackets. I didn't even know this was option, but she didn't give it to me. In addition, she didn't bring the one sleeve up on my blazer enough to show cuff. I also had her sow on the silver buttons that I bought extra, and most of them are very loose and I'm afraid they'll fall off.
> 
> ...


I am currently as PO'd as you are at the local alterations tailors I have used. I don't have a big selection, but I've given up on a few already. How f-in difficult is it to shorten a sleeve length? Why should it take 1 week for this task?

I am considering trying to learn how to do this myself given the poor quality tailoring at hand....

Wisco


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Wisco said:


> I am currently as PO'd as you are at the local alterations tailors I have used. I don't have a big selection, but I've given up on a few already. How f-in difficult is it to shorten a sleeve length? Why should it take 1 week for this task?
> 
> I am considering trying to learn how to do this myself given the poor quality tailoring at hand....
> 
> Wisco


Yeah, it's not like a live in a big city or anything. And I have no word of mouth on which to base my tailor-selection.

I'd like to tailor my own stuff as well, but I don't have a sewing machine and don't anticipate buying one.

In relation to my original complaint, I tried on the blazer a second time with a different shirt and it looked much better. This means one of two things: 1) my BB oxford has sleeves that are _ever so slightly_ too short or 2) my blazer sleeves and my one button-down's sleeves that I got tailored are too long. If the former, then I'd need to go up to a 34" sleeve length, which I fear would be too _long_. It could have something to do with posture. I'll post some pictures later and see what you guys think.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Here are some pictures. I'm not sure wtf is going on here. In the first set of pictures, I'm wearing a JCrew shirt which I had tailored to take the sleeves up. In the second set of pictures, I'm wearing a BB shirt. You'll see that the cuff show with the JCrew shirt, but not with the BB shirt. Yet, both seem about the same in sleeve length. At this point (two tailorings in a row), I'm not sure this is worth rectifying--whatever the problem is. I worry that going up to a 34" in the BB would make the sleeves too long.

First set:

JCrew shirt and blazer.

Second set:

- BB shirt alone--ignore the wrinkles.

- Uneven cuff after moving around for a bit.

- After pulling the sleeves down and making adjustments.

However, with the BB shirt, if I walk around for a while and make natural movements, the cuffs sometimes recede back into the jacket and disappear.

And btw, you might be able to notice how the BB shirt appears fairly baggy, especially in the harms. I wonder if a regular fit might be better, even though I'm fat. Of course, the regular fit might be too tight around the midsection, so it's a trade off.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Guys, based on the previous post, do you think I should go with a longer BB sleeve--a 34 instead of a 33? I'm not just thinking ahead for the upcoming sale, but also considering switching my previous order to a 34 instead of a 33. The shirt I ordered a week ago in 17&1/2-33 got pushed back on back order until the 19th, so I'm thinking about switching the order to another shirt or to a different size so I get it sooner. Or do you think my blazer's sleeves are simply too long, and that's why I perceive the BB shirt as having slightly too short sleeves?

And should I consider regular fit over traditional--since the latter is somewhat baggy? When fat, is it better to be baggy?


----------



## Tennyson (Jan 27, 2008)

Zblaesi,

Based on the last set of pictures, I think you're overthinking this. The blazer/shirt cuff sleeve lengths look okay when, as you said, you pull them down and make adjustments. If you're wearing the blazer and moving around at all, of course the shirt sleeves will ride up a bit and not be exactly perfect...you're a human being, not a mannequin in the department store window 

Repeat after me: "Off the rack/ready to wear is a lie." Got it? Very few people can just pull something off a store hanger, put it on, and immediately look great and fitted and put together. Even the professional models have teams of people working in the background to get the necessary adjustments made. Long, long ago, when I was in my skinny days, I still always had to have pants and jeans shortened b/c I have a 28" inseam. They don't MAKE 28" inseams off-the-rack. For those of us who are definitely not shaped like the aforementioned mannequin, for whatever reason, it's more work to get things to fit well. It's worth the trouble 

IMHO, it looks like your second tailor got the problem fixed with the jacket sleeves, so I'd stick with her. I can't quite tell from some of the pictures, but in at least a few it does look like you might be standing a bit hunched over. Stand up straight--let us see those shoulders! 

In one earlier picture (in church) you were asking about the pants looking too loose or baggy at the bottom...I think they were just too LONG. You were wearing them at an appropriate height (as far as I could see) but there was too much of a break in the front. Take those to the tailor as well and get them adjusted...when you lay them flat on the hanger, the front may actually be visibly shorter than the back. 

I know you're working on the weight loss, and good for you. But even now, do not feel like it's your "fault" if clothes don't fit perfectly right off the shelf or off the hanger. A huge part of all of this is being confident in the body you've got, right now. And dressing IT appropriately and well, right now. 

Off soap box,
Tennyson


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

In reference to hemming pants, I'm starting to wonder if it'd be worth it to buy a budget sewing machine. Seems like hemming/sleeve shortening/etc. would be simple tasks, and it would save money over time to do it myself. 

Quick question regarding weight loss. At my current weight (about 264), at what rate should I expect to see weight loss? It's been about three weeks since I restarted my exercise routine, and I haven't lost any weight since then. I've done some form of exercise everyday within that timeframe: either walking on a treadmill for 30 minutes or going to the gym and using the elliptical for about 30 minutes. The last few days I've increased the time to 40 minutes, and I've also been taking 20-30 minute walks on the boardwalk in addition to my daily exercise (about every other day or so). 

I suppose my diet could use some more work. One of the biggest difficulties is coming up with ideas for recipes, especially when it comes to lunch and dinner.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

^^^^
I'll be honest with you, weight loss is different for everyone. Some people lose weight in there first week while some it takes a month or two before weight loss is noticed. So, just keep up the exercise routine, and soon you'll be able to see the results.


----------



## Tennyson (Jan 27, 2008)

zblaesi said:


> In reference to hemming pants, I'm starting to wonder if it'd be worth it to buy a budget sewing machine. Seems like hemming/sleeve shortening/etc. would be simple tasks, and it would save money over time to do it myself.
> 
> Unless you actually have some experience with sewing (or are interested in practicing quite a bit), NO.
> 
> ...


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Tennyson: who are these "professionals" you speak of?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
The seamstress at your dry cleaners or perhaps at the men's store where you might shop.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

zblaesi said:


> Quick question regarding weight loss. At my current weight (about 264), at what rate should I expect to see weight loss? It's been about three weeks since I restarted my exercise routine, and I haven't lost any weight since then. I've done some form of exercise everyday within that timeframe: either walking on a treadmill for 30 minutes or going to the gym and using the elliptical for about 30 minutes. The last few days I've increased the time to 40 minutes, and I've also been taking 20-30 minute walks on the boardwalk in addition to my daily exercise (about every other day or so).
> 
> I suppose my diet could use some more work. One of the biggest difficulties is coming up with ideas for recipes, especially when it comes to lunch and dinner.


The short answer is you consume more calories thany you're expending. Long answer is _what_ kinds of food you're eating, genetics, when you eat, etc.

Try steaming flatfish in white wine sandwiched between fennel fronds or flat-leaf parsley-maybe some capers and a couple thin lemon wedges in with the fish. Get a Hibachi and grill a package of skinless chicken breasts-they'll cook quickly once the coals are hot. Eat them whole, or incorporated into salads. Very lean ground turkey for burgers, chili, meatballs, etc.-look at the package and avoid the stuff with skin added.

Try grilling vegetables. Try grilling a stone fruit or apple for dessert topped with a little bit of cinnamon, sugar and a tiny pinch of cayenne, if you want to kick it up. Make sorbets/granitas-quick, interesting, and low-calorie. Try not just berries, but stuff like cucumber and basil for a different way to serve essentially a salad. Toasting nuts makes them more flavorful at no added calorie cost, and will definitely give a plain salad interest. Incrementally add a little more time or a little higher exertion into the elliptical machine. Try to avoid eating after a set time. Make your own vinaigrettes. And Good Luck!


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> The short answer is you consume more calories thany you're expending. Long answer is _what_ kinds of food you're eating, genetics, when you eat, etc.
> 
> Try steaming flatfish in white wine sandwiched between fennel fronds or flat-leaf parsley-maybe some capers and a couple thin lemon wedges in with the fish. Get a Hibachi and grill a package of skinless chicken breasts-they'll cook quickly once the coals are hot. Eat them whole, or incorporated into salads. Very lean ground turkey for burgers, chili, meatballs, etc.-look at the package and avoid the stuff with skin added.
> 
> Try grilling vegetables. Try grilling a stone fruit or apple for dessert topped with a little bit of cinnamon, sugar and a tiny pinch of cayenne, if you want to kick it up. Make sorbets/granitas-quick, interesting, and low-calorie. Try not just berries, but stuff like cucumber and basil for a different way to serve essentially a salad. Toasting nuts makes them more flavorful at no added calorie cost, and will definitely give a plain salad interest. Incrementally add a little more time or a little higher exertion into the elliptical machine. Try to avoid eating after a set time. Make your own vinaigrettes. And Good Luck!


A bunch of interesting and intriguing ideas!

By the way, guys, get this. I got a call from the Asian tailor I mentioned above, so I assumed my items were done. I went in to pick them up, and it was a misunderstanding; the call was unrelated. So I asked about how much longer it would take. She said another week or so. She actually had to send the one shirt out because it was too complicated a task for her to complete!!!! Now do you see what I'm dealing with?

When choosing a tailor, I might as well just roll a die and throw my money in whichever direction.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

^^^
It sounds like you should really consider moving after college. (Maybe, New York?)


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

ZachGranstrom said:


> ^^^
> It sounds like you should really consider moving after college. (Maybe, New York?)


I currently attend community college, and I'll be transferring in about a year. I'm considering both Rutgers and NYU, which are situated in areas that would hopefully make shopping much easier. On the other hand, I'm also considering Calvin College, and I'm not sure what Michigan is like for clothing. Imagine that... transferring to a college on the basis of its proximity to high quality stores, thrift shops, and tailors.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

So when BB has another sale, should I try a regular fit shirt to see the difference? Or do you think the regular fit would be too tight around the gut? I'm just not sure if the traditional fit is a bit too baggy--particularly in the arms. Looks good with a blazer, but sort of weird without one.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Winging it on feedback will never get you the best OTR fit. Yes, you should try a different cut before you buy more.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

I was looking to buy a cheap linen sports coat to wear during the summer. I found one at Macy's on sale for $36, but it was not available in standard sports coat sizing (e.g. chest size + length). I bought the jacket that fit me in the chest, but I think it may be too long. (I rolled the sleeves up since they need to be hemmed, obviously.) What do you guys think about the length?

https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy308/zachblaesi/alt004-2.jpg

(Ignore my shirt; it looks weird because I was out all day and it was starting to come untucked or something.)

An alternative would be to try Old Navy since they offer a linen sports coat for the same price; hopefully their sizing is better.


----------



## Timbo (Sep 15, 2009)

zblaesi said:


> ...but I think it may be too long....


I am shaped like you, and that is the length at which I would wear it.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

zblaesi said:


> I was looking to buy a cheap linen sports coat to wear during the summer. I found one at Macy's on sale for $36, but it was not available in standard sports coat sizing (e.g. chest size + length). I bought the jacket that fit me in the chest, but I think it may be too long. (I rolled the sleeves up since they need to be hemmed, obviously.) What do you guys think about the length?
> 
> https://i802.photobucket.com/albums/yy308/zachblaesi/alt004-2.jpg
> 
> ...


I think it looks good.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, it's about an inch longer than my navy blazer (which is an R). Feels longer than it actually looks.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Another quick question. I want to order some shirts through BB for the semi-annual sale, and after having washed my one oxford a few times, I'm wondering if I might need to go up in sleeve length. The sleeves look alright when I hold them down at my sides, but when I move around, they tend to ride up into my jacket, and when I put my arms on my desk or something, they ride up my arm. I'm not sure if this is normal or not, and I'm afraid they might get a little shorter over time with shrinkage. On the other hand, I'm wondering if a 34" (up from a 33") would be _too long_.

Pictures (hopefully these are good enough):

Arms at sides #1.

Arms at sides #2. (before I washed it some more, but about the same give or take a couple millimeters. Ignore the wrinkles.)

Arms bent on desk.

It wouldn't be that big of a deal to order one of the shirts in a 34" sleeve, but then I'd have to spend money to send the shirt(s) back for an exchange; I'm getting really tired of doing this.

Oh, and by the way, I don't think I'm going to bother trying out a "regular" fit. I looked at myself in the mirror the other day, and I think until I lose more than a few pounds, a regular fit will be too tight around my midsection when I sit down. The traditional fit is slightly baggy, but it accommodates the weight I carry in my stomach. I figure I can always get the traditional fit taken in later down the road when I lose weight. I just don't want to have to process anymore returns to simply see if one shirt fits me slightly better than another. Wouldn't you guys agree?

Thanks.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

zblaesi said:


> Another quick question. I want to order some shirts through BB for the semi-annual sale, and after having washed my one oxford a few times, I'm wondering if I might need to go up in sleeve length. The sleeves look alright when I hold them down at my sides, but when I move around, they tend to ride up into my jacket, and when I put my arms on my desk or something, they ride up my arm. I'm not sure if this is normal or not, and I'm afraid they might get a little shorter over time with shrinkage. On the other hand, I'm wondering if a 34" (up from a 33") would be _too long_.
> 
> Pictures (hopefully these are good enough):
> 
> ...


Buy a 34", and if it is a tad too long, move the sleeve button 1/2" inch (or whatever). Easy squeezy.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Pentheos said:


> Buy a 34", and if it is a tad too long, move the sleeve button 1/2" inch (or whatever). Easy squeezy.


The difficulty is that if the 34" fits me _better_, then I'll want to send the other two shirts back and have them exchanged for 34"'s. (I need to buy three to get the deal.) That costs time and money. If the 33" fits me fine, that'd make things easier; I'll just order what I already have.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe the cuff is obscuring the appearance. When I unbutton the cuff, here's where the sleeve falls.

That looks about right. Hopefully you can see that.

The 33" is probably fine, huh?


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

I came to the conclusion that the 33" is what I need. I was merely being deceived by the cuff doing its job: holding the sleeves in place.

But now I have another question about fit. With the summer sale going on at LE, I thought I'd give their chinos a try (especially when they have such a wide range of inseams). I bought the pants in a 28" inseam, when the smallest inseam stores typically offer is a 29". However, I don't think these pants look very good on me. Due to being fat, I require a bigger than ideal waist to accommodate my beer-gut, fat ass, and poor posture. As a result, the pants seem really wide in places they shouldn't--like the hem (which causes the pants to appear like they are going to engulf my shoes) and the legs. This also seems to make the pants look almost like a skirt when I stand with my legs together.

But I'm not sure if some of these eyesores are a result of my needing a smaller inseam (say a 27" down from a 28"). I searched around the forums and I couldn't find a clear answer when it comes to break. I think I might be getting too much break here.

What do you guys think? (Fyi, had to take these photos in the kitchen so I had somewhere level and lit to set the camera for the timer.)

Front. (Notice how the pants sort of bunch up near the rise and in the thighs. There's no space between my legs, and this makes me look worse, I think.) Hard to explain, but hopefully you see what I mean.)

Side.

Pulling the pants up for less break. (Is this how they _should_ look?)

I realize the easy answer will probably be "tailor!" but I went with the LE pants because I thought the ability to select an appropriate inseam would result in a better fit off-the-rack (or should I say out of the box?). Good thing LE has such an excellent return policy, because I might need to try a smaller inseam--if I decide to keep the pants at all; I might have to skip on chinos and opt for jeans until I lose a little more weight.

Oh, and I apologize if I'm turning this thread into a one man show. It really helps to get the feedback of other posters.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone have any input?


----------



## CJB (Feb 26, 2009)

zblaesi said:


> Anyone have any input?


Not anything other than saying "tailor." You may have identified a potential answer by looking for a pair with a shorter inseam because they will possibly taper sooner than the ones you have now.

As far as tailoring is concerned, I have no idea how much it would cost to slim down a pair of chinos, but I think it is a fairly common alteration so you might be able to get the ones you have taken in for cheaper than the cost of buying a new pair of pants.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

CJB said:


> Not anything other than saying "tailor." You may have identified a potential answer by looking for a pair with a shorter inseam because they will possibly taper sooner than the ones you have now.


But does it look like I'm getting too much break in the 28"? Because I'm not sure if a 27" would be _too short_. It's hard to tell.



> As far as tailoring is concerned, I have no idea how much it would cost to slim down a pair of chinos, but I think it is a fairly common alteration so you might be able to get the ones you have taken in for cheaper than the cost of buying a new pair of pants.


I'll consider it. I'm probably going to exchange the LE pants for a shorter inseam and see how they look. They were on sale so it's not that big of a deal price wise. If I think they're too baggy, I'll consider tailoring. I definitely like the fabric/look of the LE pants in comparison to what else I've seen; although I'm wondering if I should have gotten the non-iron version, even though I'm weary of those extra chemicals.


----------



## CJB (Feb 26, 2009)

zblaesi said:


> But does it look like I'm getting too much break in the 28"? Because I'm not sure if a 27" would be _too short_. It's hard to tell.


If it were my pants the 28 has too much break, but the way you have them pulled up in the last pic doesn't doesn't have enough. However, to a certain degree I think the amount of break is pretty subjective.

For example, I like to have a full break in my chinos because I only wear them in laid back situations and I think it provides a more comfortable look. However, the break in my suit trousers is much less. Plus, I am a pretty tall guy, so I can carry a break easier than others.

For a 27" inseam I would error more on the side of less break than more. Meaning closer to your last picture. This will help elongate your line a little bit. Taking a wild guess, I will say that a 27" inseam might be what you are looking for. If you really want to know what a 27 will look like, roll the hems up an inch, pin them, and check it out in a mirror.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Any ideas for raw denim? I find that Levis are way too baggy and wide at the hem in the higher waist sizes. The rise also seems a little long. I'm wondering if taking them to a tailor and having them tapered might make a difference, but then I fear they might look lopsided due to being baggy in the butt and hips and narrow down toward the knee and hem.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

zblaesi said:


> Any ideas for raw denim? I find that Levis are way too baggy and wide at the hem in the higher waist sizes. The rise also seems a little long. I'm wondering if taking them to a tailor and having them tapered might make a difference, but then I fear they might look lopsided due to being baggy in the butt and hips and narrow down toward the knee and hem.


Anyone have any input? Seems like I might be forced to stick with the baggy levi jeans until I lose more weight. Tailoring probably isn't worth it.


----------

